#ubuntu-artwork 2006-07-03
<viper550> Hello
<lapo> hi
<Ro1> hey
<Ro1> how do i submit a background i'm working on
<klepas> moin
<klepas> submit it here for the moment :)
<Ro1> ok
<Ro1> i'm gonna work on it today
<klepas> cool
<Ro1> eh forget it
<Ro1> any ideas how i can help out the whole ubuntu project?
<Ro1> whats the development channel
<klepas> #ubuntu-devel
<meheren> woa this room is really quiet
<jsgotangco> :)
<meheren> 2 quiet :P...
<meheren> :-P
<klepas> moin
<mdz> troy_s: ping
<waky> Tina hat purzel tag alle ma ein liebes /msg Tina alles gute zum purzeltag :D
<newz2000> troy_s: you around?
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-07-04
<lapo> hi
<klepas> moin lapo
<lapo> ciao klepas
<klepas> how are things lapo
<lapo> busy but fine here :-)
<klepas> just compiled gimp2.3.10 from cvs
<lapo> do ya like the new icons?
<klepas> they are brilliant
<klepas> i love them :)
<lapo> cool
<kwwii> moin
<kwwii> bersace: did you see marks mail about renaming the specs, etc.?
<bersace> where he plan to implement such feature in launchpad ?
<klepas> moin
<kwwii> hehe, renaming them should not be hard (but I reported a bug today about an oops I got when trying to rename one)
<kwwii> moin klepas
<kwwii> the bigger problem is how to link them
<kwwii> he wants one spec which have the targets of the process as dependencies
<kwwii> but really we need to set the bigger spec to be dependent on the milestones of other specs, it seems
<kwwii> and if I just start renaming everything, I'll mess up all the links in the wiki pages
<kwwii> bersace: have fun on holidays :-)
<bersace> thanks :)
<kwwii> sounds like more fun than renaming a lot of specs on wiki pages :-)
<jsgotangco> so guys
<jsgotangco> shout out your opinion
<jsgotangco> does the 6.06 cd cover have any semblance of a swastika?
<klepas> err. no?
<klepas> bunch of happy chaps holding hands...
<newz2000> Yeah, but why are they so happy? Maybe its because they're about to act upon their evil plans!
<newz2000> (sorry, felt like I had to chime in on that one... too funny to not say anything)
<ems> hello
<newz2000> hello
<klepas> moinmoin
<ems> I just would like to point out what was brought to my attention
<klepas> jsgotangco: not meaning to offend you but there seems to always be at least someone that picks out some resemblance to hitler/the swastika in most things
<klepas> there even is a paradox for it... found in on wikipedia once :)
<jsgotangco> :D
<ems> the current ubuntu photo could possibly offend groups of people as it looks like a Nazi Swastika
<kwwii> if I squint my eyes hard enough I see a big green chicken
<klepas> wha!?
<jsgotangco> nice kwwii!
<ems> oh hello jsgotangco
<klepas> what. a. coincidence
<kwwii> and we all know the socio-political importance of big green chickens - WE MUST STOP BIG GREEN CHICKEN ABUSE!!!!
<klepas> ems: jsgotangco said the same, just before you arrived
<klepas> kwwii: seconded
<jsgotangco> klepas: because he raised it on -devel
<klepas> now lets add that to launchpad ;)
<jsgotangco> and i wanted an opinion of an artist :)
<ems> if this could be pointed out to the art directed so he should realise...
<klepas> oh
<kwwii> I am pretty sure that everyone has heard that already
<klepas> well i think it's bloody fine
<ems> *director
<kwwii> and actually the new pic looks less like one than the old pic did
<klepas> i mean first of all:
<klepas> the art team didn't pick the cd artwork
<ems> kwwii: I didn't see the old yet...
<kwwii> yeah, look how crappy the kubuntu artwork is, and be happy
<ems> kwwii: any link?
<kwwii> ems: the CD sitting on my table :p
<klepas> and secondly anyone that is offended by a bunch of happy chaps holding hands, in a circle (how else?) really should consider that that is not the secret intention of Ubuntu...
<kwwii> be happy that they are not naked :-)
<newz2000> like on the first cd
<newz2000> :-D
<jsgotangco> hehe
<kwwii> every suse wallpaper was criticized for including breasts, vaginas, penis's, etc.
<ems> ha
<jsgotangco> half naked
<jsgotangco> heh
<ems> o__0
<kwwii> and I swear to god that I never tried to include something
<klepas> why?
<klepas> hey, someone here got amarok installed?
<klepas> 1.4+
<kwwii> if people stare at something long enough, they naturally form ideas...not sure why, something unconscious I guess
<newz2000> If you're hungry, you'd probably see a cheeseburger
<ems> why doesn't everyone learn a lesson about simplicity from Plan 9
<jsgotangco> because people like diversity and complexity?
<ems> heh
<ems> Plan 9 could do with some good artists
<ems> and I don't mean paint and paper
<ems> because they already have a very good one for that
<ems> just look at the wonderful paintings at http://cm.bell-labs.com/plan9/glenda.html
<ems> :p
<newz2000> ah yes, the plan 9 bunny.
<ems> :)
<ems> well see you later
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-07-05
<kwwii> night all
<kwwii> see you tomorrow
<troy_s> news2000 just got back
<troy_s> anyone alive?
* mode/#ubuntu-artwork [+o troy_s]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-artwork:troy_s] : Welcome.  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork - Specs at http://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-art/+specs - 6th JULY deadline for your textural ideas.
* mode/#ubuntu-artwork [-o troy_s]  by troy_s
<Ro1> hi
<Ro1> can i submit a wallapper i just made
<Ro1> i made this new wall paper, i put it here on my server: www.freewebs.com/ronserver/ubuntu2.jpg and www.freewebs.com/ronserver/ubuntu1.jpg Please email me at bowlingnuke@gmail.com about your opinions, thanks.
<msikma_> Hi everyone
<id_sonic> hi
<id_sonic> hello
<id_sonic> anyone here?
<Madpilot> apparently not ;)
<msikma_> I'm here
<id_sonic> oh,, hello. I need the default wallpaper of ubuntu dapper.
<id_sonic> can you give me a url of it?
<id_sonic> thx
<id_sonic> hello , are you alive?
<lapo> hi
<id_sonic> exit
<newz2000> good morning
<klepas> moin
<Ro1> i made this new wall paper, i put it here on my server: www.freewebs.com/ronserver/ubuntu2.jpg and www.freewebs.com/ronserver/ubuntu1.jpg Please email me at bowlingnuke@gmail.com about your opinions, thanks.
<msikma_> Hi Ro1, please send those wallpapers to the mailing list for appropriate criticism.
<klepas> msikma_: kinda weird, huh. =\
<msikma_> ?
<msikma_> Oh
<msikma_> He left
<msikma_> Hehe
<klepas> yea (:
<klepas> so, going to email him about that wallpaper?
<klepas> ^^
<klepas> well i shall be off
<klepas> be back laters
<msikma_> Yeah, I'll mail him
<klepas_> hehe :)
<klepas_> i was jokinh L)
<msikma_> Hmm... I guess you're right
<klepas_> msikma_: have you had any luck getting e17 working under dapper?
<msikma_> e17?
<klepas> yea
<klepas> enlightenment
<msikma_> Qu' est-ce que c'est
<klepas> window manager
<msikma_> Oh, no, I haven't tried
<klepas> been trying to compile from cvs for the past 3 hours
<klepas> no luck :(
<msikma_> I only compiled one thing in my life, a customized MEncoder. It was the worst thing ever.
<msikma_> With H.264, subtitle and LAME MP3 support.
<klepas> hehe
<klepas> i compiled gimp2.3cvs, banshee 0.11.0-cvs and inkscape from svn :)
<klepas> well worth it
<msikma_> Well, I guess that I just don't really like compiling
<Ro1> hi, how can i submit a wallpaper i just made
<klepas> we're not really submitting work at this stage
<Ro1> dang....that stinks
<klepas> if you're eager to still get your work out there place it on gnome-look.org
<klepas> :)
<Ro1> so i made wallpaper for nothing
<Ro1> ok
<klepas> not really
<klepas> once we get art.ubuntu.com running properly work will go there, and otherwise, work will go to the distribution and gnome-look :)
<Ro1> woo..i put it on there
<Ro1> can you tell me what you think?
<Ro1> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42075
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-07-06
<msyg|sleepy> good night @ all =)
<coz_> evening all
<troy_s> please don't request wallpapers mailed to the mailing list.
<troy_s> samples relevant to the given development phase are great, though.
<kwwii> moin
<kwwii> troy_s: ping?
<troy_s> greets kwwii
<troy_s> sorry... thanks for the flash
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> moin moin
<troy_s> emailing... hold a second.
<kwwii> can you try something for me?
<kwwii> I am still getting an oops when I try to rename the specs
<kwwii> for instance, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-art-login-manager should become https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/edgy-login-manager-art
<kwwii> I think that launchpad hates me
<jsgotangco> hmmm
<jsgotangco> have you asked for help in the launchpad channel?
<kwwii> yepp, and I made a bug
<kwwii> I get an oops every time
<kwwii> and the bug was set to "fix committed"
<kwwii> I question is this: does fix committed mean it should be fixed or that it will be fixed sometime in the future?
<kwwii> I just woke up though...wanted to drink a coffee before joining the channel again :p
<troy_s> erk.
<troy_s> i think i have tried that with the same results.
<troy_s> by the way ken, you really need to stimulate some Kubuntu development by at the very least plopping some
<troy_s> design issues into the relevant spec
<kwwii> troy_s: yeah, I have actually started...we have a paradigm page underway, but the situation makes it kinda hard
<kwwii> I was hoping to figure out how to place the kubuntu artwork in a direct parallel to ubuntu, but I guess that is not going to work
<kwwii> ok, it will take a week or so for the changes to go into effect
<troy_s> well i think parallel is gret
<troy_s> great
<troy_s> but the distinctive element is more of a subclass (as in implementation details)
<kwwii> I found that someone had created this page (so I edited it as best I could): https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtworkParadigm
<troy_s> where is the paradigm page?
<troy_s> I don't believe that "Human" clearly defines "Gnome", nor should it.
<troy_s> And it would probably be very useful to have such an analagous thought for Kubuntu.
<troy_s> "Crystal" doesn't exactly connote a visual palette, if you know what I mean.  Further still... crystal is part of KDE, and KDE is a wm, as opposed to an entire operating system.
<troy_s> Also, when is frank back kwwii?
<troy_s> Because you guys need to sort out A) the formal specification title approach with documentation on the wiki (as in a howto extension)
<troy_s> and B) the proper mailing list procedure with 'offtopic' etc.
<troy_s> those are both basically sabdfl needs.
<kwwii> frank should be back soon
<kwwii> Human has nothing to do with gnome, it is pure ubuntu
<kwwii> and gnome has nothing like this
<kwwii> but kde already did
<kwwii> and crystal does have a palette, and a style, etc,
<troy_s> yes... so perhaps extending crystal to more of a kubuntu thematic or vice versa?
<kwwii> the hardest part is that we only have one or two people working on kubuntu
<kwwii> yepp, that is my idea
<troy_s> Kubuntu needs to be distinctive, which means it really needs those damn paradigms.
<troy_s> philosophy
<troy_s> etc.
<kwwii> but crystal is going away in the next release
<troy_s> Yeah well one or two, but the bottom line is that there are some pretty good folks on the list.  Not a horrible starting point.
<troy_s> Sure...
<troy_s> but then you intend to build on oxygen
<troy_s> which means localizing a motif that oxygen fits with
<kwwii> yepp
<troy_s> Human is great because it really connotes a good deal, and when you couple that with the Ubuntu code of conduct, you get a pretty clear picture.
<troy_s> As per Frank's philosophy page.
<kwwii> actually, stylistically human is just a word which means nothing to me in an art sense
<troy_s> Really?
<kwwii> and that philosophy page is kinda neat, but I could replace "human" with any other word and get the same thing out of it
<kwwii> or the other way around
<troy_s> I would beg to differ on that actually.  I find it to be a very useful starting point.  Of course, one must elaborate on it with the fact that Ubuntu has a 'philosophy' and a code of conduct.
<kwwii> it is a usefull starting point, I agree
<troy_s> Human implies an awful lot.
<troy_s> Which again, is a very useful artistic term.  As one can clearly see if you choose 'Acid' instead of human
<troy_s> etc.
<troy_s> I guess the hard questions are:
<troy_s> 1) Is Kubuntu part of the Ubuntu spirit / mandate / philosophy.
<troy_s> 2) Is Kubuntu subject to the code of conduct, etc?
<troy_s> and build outwards from there.
<troy_s> On the existing stylistic tendency or what have you.
<kwwii> well, that philosophy page seems to take the ideas already behind ubuntu and say Ubuntu is like that...if I were to make one for kubuntu it would sound funky and be pretty much a cut and paste of most of that stuff
<troy_s> Personally, i love your idea for a violet hue.
<troy_s> Hey that's great too.
<troy_s> At least people have a starting point.
<kwwii> true
<troy_s> You can't build a house without a foundation.
<troy_s> If you would like to see it head towards a magenta tone or what have you, you will need some sort of stylistic tendency to bring it really along.
<troy_s> Could be very powerful.
<kwwii> I guess that my biggest problem is that I get caught up in the implementation too often
<troy_s> I think violet is a rocking idea though.
<kwwii> if it would only fit to the kubuntu logo :-)
<troy_s> Yes... but remember, if you were building a rocket ship you probably wouldn't start out by pounding rivets into sheet metal.
<kwwii> somewhat tricky but doable
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> I gotta get my kid ready for school...brb
<troy_s> cool
<troy_s> kwwii, out for night.  Be good my brother.
<kwwii> troy_s: sleep well, see you tomorrow
<troy_s> greetz Madpilot
<Madpilot> hi troy_s
<Madpilot> Who's SVG version of the fyre wallpaper is pretty cool
* jsgotangco loves svg wallpapers
<lapo> hi
<msikma_> I hate SVG wallpapers (the ones that I've seen).
<msikma_> I just find that nobody is able to fully work around the lack of distinct control that one loses when working with vectors.
<msikma_> But I'd love to see SVG wallpapers that do this.
<klepas> msikma_: sure :)
<lapo> msikma_ : apt-get gnome-backgrounds
<lapo> msikma_: I'm quite happy on how tentacles and ellipses came along
<lapo> the problem is that with current gnome svg renderer when you use alpha you get a log of banding
<lapo> lot
<lapo> In tentacles for example I had to add some elements (the shaded circles) to hide the banding
<lapo> btw svg is really not good for wallpapers, in gnome bg we goes that way to have a lighter package since svgs are a lot smaller then bitmaps
<msikma_> klepas: what do you mean, sure?
<klepas> great svg wallpapers are definitely in existance
<kwwii> anyone know where to find a nice vector of a map (of the whole earth)?
<lapo> kwwii: you need to do a globe icon right? :-)
<kwwii> lapo: actually, I was playing around with a wallpaper
<lapo> kwwii: would you like to pizzas? ghghghghgh, nice match tho a looooot better then france-portugal last night :-)
<lapo> s/to/two/
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> I am guessing that france will win the whole thing now
<lapo> kwwii: I would be not that sure :-
<lapo> :-)
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> i would rather see italy win, but I am somewhat skeptical
<lapo> mee too, but you never know
<kwwii> as long as it is not a boring match, it really doesn't matter I guess
<kwwii> may the best team win
<lapo> thanks, we will try to :-)
<kwwii> :p
<lapo> kwwii: for the svg maps, check here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Blank_maps
<lapo> kwwii: this one for example http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c2/World_map_pol_2005_v02.svg
<kwwii> lapo: thanks for the link
<lapo> np
<msikma_> Bah, slow e-mail day... I'm so lonely.
<klepas> msikma_: ping
<mhb> hello everyone
<kwwii> hi mhb
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-07-07
<Who_> Has anyone considered using tiles as a 'texture' for Edgy - like shiny patio or bathroom tiles (terracotta coloured, for example)?
<Who_> any opinions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GlassyTiles
<Who_> ?
<troy_s> who lives?
<waky> <-
<Madpilot> mostly ;)
<waky> good morning from germany =)
<troy_s> greets folks
<waky> :D
<troy_s> good evening from canada (west coast)
<Madpilot> likewise :) - troy_s, where on the Wet Coast are you, anyway?
<troy_s> maple ridge
<jsgotangco> i like that, the Wet Coast
<troy_s> well it _is_ a bloody rainforest
<waky> use anybody from you XGL/compiz ?
<waky> sorry my english is very bad:/
<Madpilot> troy_s, at some point we should do a Lower Mainland/Island/SW BC meetup - beer somewhere in Vancouver, say
<troy_s> that would be cool.
<klepas> msikma_: ping
<Madpilot> night all
<klepas> have a nice day ma
<klepas> aww ^^
<msikma> Hi all
<lapo> hi
<newz2000> troy_s: need to make some changes to art.u.c, ping me when you have some free time to chat
* troy_s is back
<viper550> Hi Everybody!
<troy_s> greetings viper
<viper550> My new Tropic theme is coming along nicely
<viper550> Will the gFlat engine come with Edgy?
<troy_s> don't know.
<troy_s> what are you calling a theme?
<viper550> ???
<troy_s> do you have a full look and feel including window border / icons / wallpaper/ etc?
<troy_s> or just the traditional 'gtk theme'
<viper550> Icons will be Tangerine of course, and I have a Window Border complete as of today
<newz2000> so what do you say about a person who proposes artwork that they know will get shot down?
<newz2000> Even though its cool as heck. :D
<msikma> Hmm
<msikma> I wonder if it's possible to make SVG cursors
<msikma> newz2000: Just show it, maybe it's good enough for inclusion anyway, and otherwise it might inspire others.
<newz2000> yeah, I'm going to do it. If it gets shot down, oh well.
<andreasn> huh, tangerine icons?
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-07-08
<msikma> ?
<troy_s> msikma, no svg will not work with xcursorgen
<troy_s> msikma, of course you can create them in svg, then export to png and xcursorgen them
<msikma> Ah, I see.
<msikma> I guess it's useful to have vector versions around anyway
<msikma> For enlarging purposes, I guess.
<msikma> Well, tomorrow will be a day of hard work of Ubuntu art for me. I finally have the chance now.
<msikma> See you later.
<troy_s> newz2000, is the artwork finished?  if so, perhaps there is a good texture or some approach in it that is appropriate to the Ponder phase spex.  Just post a cropped version to the textures page.
<newz2000> No, Its scribbled on a notepad
<troy_s> woot!
<newz2000> I'm drafting out the bzr website
<troy_s> perfect for proposal
<troy_s> the proposal phase hopes to gather looser ideas before people get too 'stuck' in a routine
<troy_s> that way they can get refined by the people who need to care and you can take them in a given direction
<newz2000> My idea is to have the actions, "Get Bazaar" "What is Bazaar" and "Become Bazaar"
<troy_s> sketches are great
<troy_s> great ideas... keep them darn loose at first.
<newz2000> Yeah
<newz2000> I think dinner's done, so I'm gonna wrap up.
<troy_s> mock - ups aren't worthwhile if they haven't been workshopped a bit before.
<troy_s> okie.
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> I'll catch you all later.
<viper550> Hello again
<viper550> I was just doing some adjustments to Tropic right now
<viper550> I decided to move it over to the Ubuntulooks engine (I was originally using gFlat
<troy_s> need help
<troy_s> anyone alive?
<mhb> ehm ... how many of you use Inkscape 0.44 ?
<mhb> nobody? :-I
<troy_s> i do
<mhb> the thing is - I use it too, and I am somehow suprised that it's not yet in Edgy
<mhb> and in 5 days comes the UpstreamVersionFreeze day (no new versions get in Edgy)
<mhb> the new version is (IMO) quite better than the previous one
<mhb> what do you think?
<klepas> yea
<klepas> should be in it i would assume
<mhb> do you know who's the responsible person for that?
<mhb> who should be notified before the deadline?
<klepas> i am not sure
<klepas> maybe ask on the devel channel
<mhb> klepas: hm, no use
<mhb> klepas: but I'll keep asking :o)
<mhb> they seem to spend the weekend - without work! :o)
<fschoep> troy_s: I'm online
<troy_s> fschoep, you in?
<fschoep> troy_s: yeah
<fschoep> oh dear, need to register with nickserv, hang on
<troy_s> eek
<fschoep> troy can you see me in the PM now?
<msikma> Hmm, Frank is gone.
<msikma> If anyone sees Frank after I'm gone, please tell him I've sent him a monster e-mail.
<troy_s> msikma - what did you send him?
<msikma> I'm going on a holiday and he invited me to send any or all preliminary things that I might have to him so that he could make sure it's considered. It contained a couple of things and a lot of text.
<troy_s> how long are you holidaying for?
<troy_s> i would imagine he is asleep now... he will probably be up later.
<troy_s> moin kwwii
<kwwii> howdy troy_s
<kwwii> thought I would check in before I go to bed
<troy_s> indeed
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-07-09
<viper550> Hello, I happened to find the instructions on how to install the Slab menu on Ubuntu very interesting
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-07-03
<kwwii> good morning all!
<kwwii> well, afternoon is more like it
<kwwii> at least here
<nysosym> hi kwwii my friend, how are u? :)
<kwwii> nysosym: doing well, and you?
<nysosym> a little bit sleepy but, fine :)
<nysosym> what are the results of your irish trip? :)
<kwwii> actually, I was in Glasgow :-(
<kwwii> it was the wrong weekend to go to Glasgow
<nysosym> why?
<kwwii> well, there was a bombing at the airport :-(
<nysosym> ohhh O.o, sry i didn*t read such kind of news...
<nysosym> a personal trip, or a trip for canoncial?
<kwwii> it was a personal trip
<kwwii> I attended akademy (the KDE conference)
<nysosym> ohh well, that's horrible
<kwwii> it certainly made travelling horrible
<nysosym> sure, was the rest of the trip fine? :)
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> I wonder if anyone is still working on their own community theme for Gutsy
<nysosym> hmm i can't, a lot to do with my private work and i didn't know, that anybody still working on a community theme
<kwwii> troy_s was talking about starting one, and nothlit`alpha also I think - I wonder what the status is
<nysosym> Sounds good, but work smooth, apples "new" desktop, isn't revolutionary and apple is imho sate of the art :D
<nothlit`alpha> lol yeah concept etc, but no feedback on mockups or concept, let alone contributions, so without any input its not a community theme
<nysosym> feedback? Show me, what u have :D
<nysosym> On the other side i think, it's an community theme, when no one of the main company has any proportion on that theme.
<nothlit`alpha> bah, people.fluxbuntu.or's httpd is down, joejaxx, ping?
<kwwii> I'd like to encourage people to make their own themes, it shows that the ubuntu artwork community can actually get something done :-)
<kwwii> I've entertained the idea that we could all work on some part of Gutsy artwork together
<kwwii> but I am worried about starting something without any momentum behind it
<nothlit`alpha> its all on the mailing list, the concept is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/CommunityTheme/Collaboration+Progress , old page @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/CommunityThem
<nothlit`alpha> e
<nothlit`alpha> if the httpd goes backup i'll link you my concept sketches and palettes
<nothlit`alpha> kwwii: if you can get more momentum going than myself that would be incredibly great :)
<nothlit`alpha> the first deadlines in august right?
<kwwii> yepp
<nysosym> wtf
<nysosym> O.o
<nysosym> and what we have is a color palette?
<kwwii> also, I would like to find a couple of people to invite to the Gutsy+1 Ubuntu Developer Sprint in Boston this November
<kwwii> nysosym: for a community theme you can use your own color palette
<kwwii> there is no limits, really
<kwwii> we just need someone to get something done that we can include on the CD
<nysosym> kwwii: sure, but i speak about the official theme
<nothlit`alpha> i thought it was a summit lol
<kwwii> hehe, summit, sprint, I confuse them
<lapo> hi
<kwwii> hi lapo!
<lapo> hey kwwii
<nysosym> hi lapo
<lapo> yo nysosym
<nysosym> kwwii: and what are the limits for a theme, that we can include on the CD?
<kwwii> nysosym: the only limit is that people have to like it somewhat :-)
<nothlit`alpha> so how goes ubuntu mobile?
<kwwii> if we can get a few of those in, I think it will go a long way to proving that we can work on the default artwork without worries
<nysosym> kwwii: really? The theme could also have a complete new color palette?
<kwwii> nysosym: yes, definitely
<kwwii> nothlit`alpha: good, we are getting close now
<nysosym> but would these match with the official ubuntu look? Everyone know ubuntu as a brown friendly system
<nysosym> +warm
<nothlit`alpha> just make sure its not radically different
<nysosym> that's my question ;)
<nothlit`alpha> well last release ubuntu was more orange? and it got more peachy this time around
<nothlit`alpha> so theres definitely leeway, :P
<nothlit`alpha> as long as you don't make it ice blue or all silver etc
<nysosym> hehe
<nysosym> Kubuntu like ;)
<kwwii> because the community themes would not be default it is ok to make them any colors you want
<nothlit`alpha> oh yeah lol :D
<kwwii> suggesting and helping with the default artwork is much more defined
<nysosym> kwwii: hmm i think at first we need a well formed official theme
<kwwii> and yes, we will go away from the peachy colors
<nothlit`alpha> but something along those lines would be a better demo for sabdfl?
<kwwii> I think so
<kwwii> it would prove what we can do
<kwwii> and it gives the artist freedom to do whatever they want
<nothlit`alpha> nysosym: you may also be interested in contributing to the ubun2 design project led by troy_s
<kwwii> that is a very good idea
<nysosym> kwwii: but the official human icon theme, has also "peachy" colors, what would happen with them?
<nothlit`alpha> its not as much a community theme project as his vision but he definitely would value a few more skilled contributors
<nothlit`alpha> those are made by the icon factory, and i don't know about peachy
<kwwii> eventually we will have to do something about the human theme
<kwwii> but to do so we would need to redo them all
<kwwii> and convince SABDFL ;-)
<nysosym> nothlit`alpha: have a look to the member list of ubun2design ;)
<nothlit`alpha> sabdfl doesn't like the tango/tangerine, so atm we are still at those commisioned icons for official purposes
<nothlit`alpha> nysosym: ahh lol sorry
<nysosym> nothlit`alpha: but my time is very fluent...
* kwwii has to cook his son lunch...brb
<lapo> I could redo all the human icons tango style in a pair of weeks (or a pair o full week ends), but you know no tango style allowed :-)
<nysosym> for a long long time ago, i can still remember, i have made a Folder Concept, if anyone would have the svg source, only say one word :D
<nysosym> http://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotobf7.png
<kwwii> lapo: I think that sabdfl wants an icon theme that is unique to ubuntu (not that he hates tango or anything)
<andreasn> are you having that discussion _again_ ?
<andreasn> :)
<kwwii> hehe, believe me, sometimes it feels like a film
<andreasn> are you at akademy now?
<kwwii> nope, I am back at home already - didn't stay long this year
<nysosym> kwwii: maybe you should create some standard phrases, with a little script like "\sabdfl_tango" :D
<kwwii> nysosym: it might save time
<kwwii> make the markbot
<nysosym> hehe :D
<nysosym> Nobody wanna have my icons? :D
<kwwii> nysosym: it looks like a good idea but people seem to be leaning to less-comic-style icon these days
<nysosym> :'( ok *hanging down*....
<nysosym> hehe joke :D
<kwwii> it doesn't mean you shouldn't pursue this, of course
<kwwii> the first icon theme you make yourself is a great learning experience anyway
<nysosym> yes, when i had some time, i will made some more. At moment, i must create some company logos...
<nysosym> that's boring in all way :D
<nysosym> and frustrating, change that, change that etc. :D
<kwwii> exactly
<nysosym> and at the end, she use my first creation...
<nysosym> that's the funniest part of all ^^
<andreasn> kwwii: anyway, did you have a good time while being at akademy?
<kwwii> andreasn: to be honest, in my opinion, it was not as good as previous ones
<andreasn> sorry to hear that
<kwwii> but I did start making a tape icon
<nysosym> :)
<andreasn> always something :)
<kwwii> well, I was only there for 2+ days, so maybe the rest of the week will be better
<kwwii> the first two days were just talks
<kwwii> maybe that is why I didn't like it
<kwwii> the kde-games guys and the artists working with them did a great presentation
<kwwii> they brought kde games out of the dark ages
<nysosym> hehe, talks could be very sleepy :D
<nysosym> a creative head will do something and didn't talk about it
<kwwii> well, there are two few interesting talks for artists at a developer summit
<kwwii> unless I give one :p
<nysosym> :)
<nysosym> is it possible to read some presentations?
<kwwii> no idea, I guess that the website would be the place to look for that
<andreasn> yeah, we're going to be a bit short on those on guadec as well, half-considered doing one, but I prefer shutting up and draw ;)
<andreasn> nysosym: I think there was some kind of summarys on dot.kde.org
<nysosym> kwwii: are u on that picture?
<nysosym> http://static.kdenews.org/danimo/akademy07/group-photo.html
<kwwii> nysosym: nope, i took it
<nysosym> damn ^^
<kwwii> although that picis using someone elses camera
<kwwii> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwwii/700250020/ is probably a bit better
<nysosym> thx, much better :)
<nysosym> don't get me wrong, but some of them looks really like a nerd :D
<kwwii> the weather was horrible - it was really hard to get a decent shot
<kwwii> lol, yeah...
<nysosym> More Organised Community << well, a good and fundamental pont of sabdfl. Does he said, how we could solve this problem?
<nysosym> *point
<kwwii> it was more about development but yes he did touch on some points
<nysosym> fine :), has anyone made some movies along the presentation?
<kwwii> yes, but I have no idea where they are :-)
<lapo> kwwii: put your oxygen hat on for a minute: do you plan to cover the naming specs with oxygen theme? there are a lot of holes atm
<kwwii> lapo: yes we are trying
<andreasn> http://git.jimmac.net/?theme=oxygen, seems actions are getting there
<lapo> kwwii: sounds cool
<nysosym> andreasn: wow what a nice summary, THX :)
<andreasn> it's hammering the svn server like hell though :)
<lapo> the hacking side of jimmac is cool eh :-)
<lapo> nysosym: regarding jimmac script, if you're using firefox you can change the stylesheet to light (for..guess what? light bg :-))
<nysosym> checked :D
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-07-04
<Jak08> sorry kwwii it took me longer than i thought to return by about 8 months. sorry
<Jak08> I hope you haven't spilled your coke blak anytime recent
<lapo> hi
<troy_s> lapo - is that a Tango move towards glyphs?  ;)
<yamfox_> hello, : - )
<yamfox_> if i wish to create icons, what programs other then gimp should i use?
<troy_s> yamfox_: Inkscape is the standard.
<troy_s> yamfox_: Install inkscape and open up a few of the tango icons in /usr/share/icons/Tango/scalable
<BHSPitLappy> yep, inkscape
<BHSPitLappy> idle loser.
<BHSPitLappy> sad that he/she wants to use the gimp at all in their icon creation process.
<BHSPitLappy> they'll end up with old-gnome-style icons... /me shudders
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-07-05
<nothlit`alpha> gimp is useful for smaller sizes
<lapo> hi
<peanutb> hello.
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-07-06
<lapo> hi
<Madpilot> greets
<kwwii> weekend!
<lapo> kwwii: not yet here :-/
<lapo> :-)
<troy_s> kwwii -- how goes Oxygen?
<kwwii> troy_s: great, how are things with you?
<troy_s> kwwii: Well gearing up.
<troy_s> kwwii:  You?
<kwwii> cool, new project?
<troy_s> kwwii: Any divine messages from up on the mountain?
<kwwii> been busy working on the mobile interface stuff
<troy_s> kwwii: Mock?
<kwwii> just that I should work more on getting the community involved :-)
<troy_s> kwwii: lol.
<troy_s> kwwii: He quashed that, he can eat that one too.
<troy_s> kwwii: I don't think he respected how much effort it takes simply to motivate people to contribution levels.
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/home_0.2-d.png shows where we are now
<kwwii> well, at least nobody is blaming me for where we are now
<troy_s> kwwii: My end is now - starting a new show, Fluxbuntu, _try_ to get work done on u2 for packaging etc., and possibly migrate down south to Mexico to be a creative prod. on a film.
<troy_s> kwwii: Yeah but that isn't a great spot either.
<kwwii> true
<troy_s> kwwii: Avoiding hatemail == shit.
<kwwii> sounds cool
<troy_s> kwwii: Just look at good old Chris Bangle.
<troy_s> kwwii: He has designed some _stellar_ stuff, and he falls into the lauded or vilified category.
<troy_s> kwwii: Hell... google Z3 and see how much passion it generates.  lol.
<kwwii> ;-)
<troy_s> kwwii: So who is driving that phone?
<kwwii> intel and us
<troy_s> kwwii: It seems like it is treading into blogging nut stomping with the iPhone-likeness.
<lapo> kwwii: I was asking on #oxygen about find and replace, have ou got something in the works for that action?
<lapo> or any idea about the metaphor to use
<kwwii> lapo: we have had a lot of discussion about those icons
<kwwii> not sure what will happen in the end
<lapo> kwwii: I love the binocular, we had some discussion about it as well
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> lots of others see that differently
<lapo> kwwii: if I can find a nice metaphor for find and replace we will go for the binocular as well, so no more mess with zoom icons
<troy_s> lapo: Nice work on the glyphs in Tango by the way, the evolution away from the multi-coloured home etc.
<troy_s> kwwii: Those your glyphs on the phone in upper right?
<lapo> troy_s: that's mostly jimmac merit
<troy_s> lapo: It is a _wise_ decision.
<troy_s> lapo: But you know where I sit on the bench of glyphwork.
<lapo> yeah, I think that too
<troy_s> lapo: Any chance that we are going to see all of those small icons turn to glyphs?
<lapo> don't think so :-)
<lapo> it's a desktop not a phone :-)
<troy_s> lapo: Gah.
<troy_s> lapo: You got all blue in the face when I suggested that very thing for the home glyph too ;)
<lapo> troy_s: that's go-home tho, not user-home
<troy_s> lapo: Bah.  Semantics.  Glyph those small useless and unappealing icons.  Period.
<lapo> naah, I ike glyphs
<troy_s> lol
<troy_s> out boys... nice chat.
<lapo> I'd prefer not having to use small icons at all, but we have to live with them for another good 4 or 5 years at least
<troy_s> glyph em.
<kwwii> I made the glyphs, yet :-)
<kwwii> s/yet/yeah
* kwwii is off for the weekend; london next week
<nothlit`alpha> kwwii: the interface is turning out well :D, is that in pixmaps or svg?
<kwwii> nothlit`alpha: that is made in inkscape :-)
<nothlit`alpha> kwwii: whatchya do with the fingerprint? python script? tracer?
<kwwii> I traced it with autotrace
<kwwii> downloaded a gif somewhere
<lapo> hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-07-07
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
<Jak08> hello world
<coz_> hello all
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-07-08
<nysosym> moin
<terlmann> AHA!
<terlmann> anyone here ?
<sy135> hey leutz
<sy135> hab tipp bekommen, dass hier grafiker sind die mit ubuntu arbeiten
<sy135> hallo?
<sy135> jemand da?
<sy135> haaaallo *g*
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-06-30
<Cimi> kwwii, your dark theme looks quite good, compliments :)
<kwwii> Cimi: thanks :-)
<kwwii> we still have quite a ways to go, but it is a good start
<Cimi> I mean the colors
<Cimi> I have few doubts about the base
<Cimi> anf text
<Cimi> *and
<Cimi> maybe I will change text[normal] to something more brownish
<kwwii> I'll be putting a newer verison in pretty soon
<Cimi> please make a .tar so non-ubuntu users (eheheh) can try it too
<kwwii> hehe, I'll do that
<_nilux_> hi there!
<kwwii> hi
<Cimi> kwwii, which options did you use?
<_nilux_> i came across a theme in the alternate ideas (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/Kith_Intrepid), and wanted to know about it's feasibility with the current gnome version
<kwwii> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23936/
<kwwii> _nilux_: if someone would write a gtk theme and a metacity theme it should probably work
<kwwii> some of the glow around windows and such isn't easily possible but most of it should be
<Cimi> kwwii, I'd like to remember you that you can have different options between different widgets
<_nilux_> thanks kwwii!
<kwwii> _nilux_: no problem, glad to be of help
<kwwii> Cimi: yeah, I realize that but haven't done too much testing with that yet
<savvas> http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/4/6/30/f_ubuntuibex0m_0114b53.png&srv=img26 <- if only i had that ibex like that in svg.. with a usable license :\
<kwwii> savvas: there are plenty of ibex pics available from which you can create vectors
<savvas> that one was my favourite
<savvas> http://www.rowlandward.com/imageGallery/Penny/NUBIAN IBEX.jpg
<savvas> merged it up from this one, could be a great base
<savvas> too bad it's copyrighted
<kwwii> I have been working on taking several pics (all of nubian ibex's funny enough) to create one good vector version
<savvas> nice :)
<savvas> let me know for a sneak peek :P
<kwwii> I should have something done this week, I'll post it
<qu1dpr0> I posted my vector ibex in the hardy style at the wiki under AbstractIbex. Any comments would be welcome.
<qu1dpr0> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/AbstractIbex
<kwwii> qu1dpr0: cool, I'll check that out later
<psyke83> hi
<psyke83> kwwii: I replied to your mail
<kwwii> psyke83: cool, my wife's grandfather just passed away, can't really talk now...bbl
<qu1dpr0> does bot ubuntulog keep a log of this chatroom, and if so, is it avail to be looked at by anyone?
<psyke83> kwwii, damn, sorry to hear that. Take care, man
<qu1dpr0> kwwii, my apologies as well, I didn't notice the prev message and do not mean to appear insensitive. I hope things go as well as they can under the circumstances.
<psyke83> qu1dpr0: here you go: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<qu1dpr0> ah, thank you psyke83
<dashua> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8892467@N08/2625525357/sizes/o/
<dashua> Pretty nice.
<sonink> hello
<sonink> i'm looking for help with usplash
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-07-01
<sonink> nm be back tomorrow
<kwwii> re
<kwwii> people really need to realize that irc is not an instantaneous form of communication at all times
<kwwii> :p
<njpatel> kwwii: dark theme sucks! Its all your fault! the entire brand rests on your confused american/german shoulders!
<njpatel> that's not my opinion, of course
<njpatel> it's actually quite nice, been using it on hardy for a couple of days
<njpatel> it feels like my computer is made of chocolate
<darkmatter> it is well done, but the white text contrasts a bit too sharply. maybe you should consider changing it to more of an off-white
<njpatel> darkmatter: I have, coupled with some nice fonts, I'm really, really liking it
<njpatel> although there are a few applications which seem to use hardcoded colours that need to be patched
<darkmatter> yup. I have it on my suse. aside from the odd quirk (non-native things like firefox form widgets) it's very well done
<kwwii> njpatel: hehe, someone even said I should be shot :p
<kwwii> threats on my life because of a dark theme included in an alpha release ;-)
<njpatel> kwwii: haha
<kwwii> people take this ubuntu stuff seriously
<kwwii> I bet only a handful of them are even running the alpha anyway though
<njpatel> I'm really liking the theme, though. Congrats
<njpatel> kwwii: everyone made there mind up from a screenshot on digg
<kwwii> thanks, good to hear a positive review
<kwwii> yeah, no doubt
<njpatel> they need to use it, as i said, it feels like my computer is made of chocolate :-)
<njpatel> kwwii: apps need some work though, xchat-gnome/rhythmbox etc seem to have hard-coded colours...are we reporting these bugs in launchpad or upstream?
<kwwii> hehe, while others use a different metaphor :D
<kwwii> njpatel: you can report them to me or open a bug report
<kwwii> I am compiling a list of problems
<kwwii> there are quite a few apps which use blue links in their settings dialog apparently
<darkmatter> kwwii: as far as I've been told by people that are actually running it, it's well recieved. it seems the usual flock of winers have crawled out of the dark, dank corners of the world to flame you though :P
<kwwii> darkmatter: actually, that is totally normal and I expected it
<darkmatter> I even stuck it on openSUSE. my better half, who hates dark themes, is actually using it as her new favorite :P
<kwwii> it's not the first time
<kwwii> lol, cool :-)
<njpatel> kwwii: (re: bugs), okay, maybe have a wikipage or something to keep track of bug numbers. (re: blue links) they've probably all copy-and-pasted code from libegg for those link buttons. I think the one in Gtk handles the colours better
<darkmatter> as for some og the text issues, I'll have to dig through my  18 billion notes on themeing. but a lot of that is just widget abuse on the part of devs. most of its not hardcoded, but is using the wrong label colours. I've fixed that in a lot of themes, but the result is always a substantially larger gtkrc. still, it would be better if the devs actually fixed the problems instead of leaving it up to us to hack around them
<kwwii> njpatel: yeah, I am making a wiki page today for everything...was going to take care of it yesterday but my wife's grandfather passed away so everything got pushed back
<kwwii> darkmatter: indeed, many of the problems are not with the theme but with the apps themselves and how they use widgets and colors
<njpatel> kwwii: strange question: now that firefox insists on using gtk widgets and the theme colours, is it work making a standalone firefox theme that stays consistant despite theme changes? I'm mainly concerned about dark widgets on light pages...its jarring
<kwwii> darkmatter: but in the end, we have to have a theme which works, no matter what
<darkmatter> yup
<njpatel> kwwii: oh, I'm sorry to here that :-(
<kwwii> njpatel: yeah, firefox is one of the things that stands out
<njpatel> s/work/worth
<kwwii> well, he was almost 99 so it was not unexpected
<njpatel> kwwii: wow, not bad innings :-)
<kwwii> he definitely led a full life
<kwwii> actually, a lot of web pages do bad things with colors too
<kwwii> defining a text color for widgets but not the widget color, etc
<kwwii> well, time to cook lunch, bbiab
<njpatel> yep, although I think the experience is better with light-coloured widgets rather than dark ones. Most dark sites style the buttons anyway
<njpatel> kwwii: (not urgent) do you have a svg for gnome-fs-desktop? I can't seem to find it in the human icon theme
<kwwii> njpatel: let me check
<njpatel> thanks
 * njpatel will be attempting to draw icons today
<kwwii> njpatel: hrm, did you find a pixmap in the human theme? I do not that one exists :-)
<njpatel> kwwii: yeah, /usr/share/icons/Human/48x48/places/desktop.png
<njpatel> (hardy)
<kwwii> hrm, or is it one of the symlinked files
<njpatel> it's sym'd to user-desktop.png in the same folder
<kwwii> right, just saw that
<kwwii> I am looking in the package itself and not in the system
<njpatel> oh, right
<kwwii> njpatel: nope, we do not have an svg for that icon
<kwwii> njpatel: I think it is just a copy of a gnome icon (basically) with the old desktop wallpaper and some mimetypes
<njpatel> kwwii: okay thanks, I'll search there
<kwwii> let me check, since I am already looking
<njpatel> kwwii: right you are, it's based on a gnome icon, and there's and svg...thanks!
<njpatel> s/and/a
<kwwii> glad to be of help :-)
<kwwii> let me know if you need any help with an icon or such
<njpatel> kwwii: will do, although I'm restricting myself to adding white rectangles to that icon
<kwwii> hehe, probably the best idea
<kwwii> you might want to put a different colored background as well
<njpatel> I don't have issues with designing UI's and larger areas, but can't do icons at all
<kwwii> perhaps to match the color of the desktop it will be shown on
<kwwii> it is something totally different, eh?
<njpatel> kwwii: right, I'm going to change the bg to one from the vendor
<njpatel> kwwii: yeah, it's pretty cool :-)
<kwwii> fun with individual pixels!
<kwwii> njpatel: in the long run, we should put all these pieces of icons that we use for vendors and/or other things together somewhere (not necessarily public if need be)
<njpatel> kwwii: that would be really useful...and potentially allow us to make sure the vendor's designers use standard templates...so their apps don't stick out
<kwwii> njpatel: not to mention saving lots of time ;-)
 * kwwii mumbles something about synergy
<njpatel> :-D
<njpatel> glade3 autocompletes callback names (on_<name of widget>_<clicked|toggled>. I'm welling up
<kwwii> hehe, modern software - simply amazing
<kwwii> hrm, where should I put this page for responding to problems with using dark themes
<kwwii> nothlit`core: ping? where do you think such a page belongsß
<kwwii> s/belongß/belongs?
<DanaG> nice.  How'd you accidentally get that character there?
<DanaG> I usually have to use AltGr to get that one.
<DanaG> ßsßsßsßsßsßsßs
<kwwii> hehe, I am using a german keyboard :-)
<kwwii> ßüäö
<DanaG> Speaking of which, I wish there were a USABLE "print keyboard layout" thing.
<DanaG> I found a layout editor for Windows, so I want to make the equivalent of the "AltGr deadkeys" keyboard.
<DanaG> But... I first need to find out where everything is on the keyboard.
<kwwii> actually, that is a pretty good idea for people like my father-in-law
<kwwii> right
<DanaG> Regular deadkeys are a royal pain.
<kwwii> if you use both a mac and linux box it can get confusing
<DanaG> I have OS X on my non-Apple machine... and the keyboard assignment bugs me.  I have "super" as "command" -- but home and end don't act as expected.
<kwwii> apple-q closes apps in osx and the apple key is in the same spot as the alt key on a pc so when I try to type an @ symbol it closes my app :p
<DanaG> I actually have physical "home" and "end" keys -- yet, for some reason, they don't work.
<kwwii> (ie the @ key on a german keyboard is alt-q9
<kwwii> ahhh, I can no longer type, must be too warm here
<DanaG> kwwii: check out Logitech's keyboards. http://picasaweb.google.com/karkouti/MovingSale/photo#5192966725043134066
<DanaG> Random pic I googled up.
<DanaG> It bugs me when I have to use super-arrow (or "command"-arrow) to do home and end... even though I HAVE HOME AND END KEYS!
<DanaG> I'm sticking with Linux as my primary OS, for sure.
<kwwii> wow, that has an amazing amount of keys :-)
<DanaG> And a scroll wheel on the keyboard.
<DanaG> However, they don't sell that model anymore.
<kwwii> I prefer the keyboard on my 10" thinkpad over anything else
<DanaG> You can get that for a desktop: ....
<kwwii> I own three laptops, no desktops here
<DanaG> http://lenovoblogs.com/designmatters/?p=58
<DanaG> Aah.
<kwwii> ohhh, but that would be nice for my samsung mobile thingy
<kwwii> if I can ever remember where I left it :p
 * kwwii is off for the evening...bbl
<DanaG> Bye.
<nothlit> kwwii: if its a sort of troubleshooting, put it under the faq-- if its documentation of problems, in documentation
<sonink> hello
<sonink> anybody here familiar with doing custom usplash themes?
<kwwii> sonink: what are you trying to customize on it?
<kwwii> nothlit: it is supposed to be a page in which we can list and discuss the different problems using dark themes, I've put in on it#s own subpage of the main Artwork section, we can move it if we have a better idea
<kwwii> nothlit: I have also added a page for a description of the NewHuman theme so that others can get involved and/or just complain more :p
<sonink> kwwii: I'm just trying to use a custom image I made for now.
<sonink> kwwii: and the info on the usplash customization page isn't extremely in-depth, especially the edgy part.
<kwwii> sonink: basically, you have to make all the pics at the right sizes and all with the *same* 256 colors
<sonink> kwwii: I just found another how-to that seems to be more up to date and more complete
<kwwii> sonink: the config files sets offsets into the colormap of the pics for text colors, warning, etc
<kwwii> sonink: cool, let me know if you need any more help
<kwwii> funny, almost 9 years ago I co-authored the bootsplash which allows for totally different pics as well as using jpegs (although with only 16bit color)...seems like the usplash is kinda dormant :p
<nothlit> sonink: you might want to look at the fluxbuntu code, should be on launchpad-- tonic and troy created a circular animated usplash for us
<sonink> nothlit: okay.  thanks a lot! gottar run. ttyl
<nothlit> kwwii: oh ok, i'll take a look after i get to vancouver
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-07-02
<kwwii> nothlit: hehe, I told him to talk to tonic as well
<kwwii> privately though
<kwwii> psyke83: neil j patel suggested a fix for the blue links in some apps
<psyke83> kwwii, what's the fix?
<kwwii> so I'll add that to the gtkrc and submit that and all the other new stuff from you, as well as some new colors from me
<kwwii> one second
<kwwii> adding something like this:
<kwwii> GtkWidget         ::link-color         = @fg_color
<kwwii> GtkWidget         ::visited-link-color = shade (0.2, @fg_color)
<kwwii> duhh
<kwwii> pretty simple, eh? not sure if it works for all apps, but it is a good start
<kwwii> it apparently fixes at least the compiz settings stuff
<psyke83> kwwii, I found some bugs with progress bars (in NewHuman, Human-Murrine and Human-Clearlooks). I've fixed it, but I'm doing a lot of testing to make sure... I'll also check this code and see if it works ok
<psyke83> when I've tested fully, I'll send all three gtkrcs back
<kwwii> excellent!
<psyke83> kwwii, where are the blue links in the compiz settings?
<kwwii> psyke83: check out this url: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/NewHumanTesting
<kwwii> there is a screenshot
<kwwii> boah, I just found another major bug in the blue color
<kwwii> text-editor
<kwwii> open text a file with text editor...on my system the text is blue and the page background is the input box bg color
<kwwii> wow, horribly useless now
<kwwii> why in the world would a text editor use the input bg for the bg of text document?
<kwwii> well, I guess using link-color as the fg text color is even more evil
<kwwii> erm gedit, text-editor is only the description .p
<kwwii> erm funky...now the text is not blue
<kwwii> looking at an irc log the text shows up blue...freaky
<kwwii> but a new document shows a black text color
<kwwii> oh well, I give up...time for sleep
<psyke83> kwwii: I'm finishing up the edits to fix the progress bar... I tried adding the lines you paste above, but the engines won't accept them
<psyke83> *pasted
<psyke83> anyway, I'll post the gtkrcs tonight, and I've added those link lines (with comments, until I figure out why it's not working here)
<kwwii> hrm
<kwwii> cool, I'll check it out tomorrow as well
<kwwii> tonight is done for me
<kwwii> heck, it was done for me quite a while ago :p
<kwwii> I'll be gone late tomorrow afternoon (church service) and pretty much all of thursday for a funeral so if you don't catch me tomorrow morning don't worry, I'll be back :-)
<psyke83> sure thing - sleep well tonight and take care of your family, man :)
<kwwii> thanks, and thanks for all the help, I appreciate it more than you know
<kwwii> coming from 7 years of kde themeing it is really nice to have someone who is willing to look into the slightly more technical sides of gnome themeing - you've proven to be the master of the gtkrc :-)
<darkmatter> man... I love the animation and composit patching opensuse has done to the gnome-panel. ubuntu REALLY needs to adopt the patches
<kwwii> darkmatter: email me a link or any info you have on it
<kwwii> I'll look into it
<psyke83> kwwii, thanks ;)
<kwwii> psyke83: honestly, all thanks go to you...I'll talk to you soon, time for sleep now, g'night
<darkmatter> kwwii: I'll dl and extract the src rpm in a few. but the panel animates in from the screen edge after loading the applets (not sure how the optimised it, have to look at the sources.. quite professional in its execution), fades away on a kill all, and under compiz has a zoom feedback from the panel launchers.
<psyke83> nite, and I'm glad to help
<thorwil> morning!
<thorwil> kwwii, can you tell me who's currently behind hr@canonical.com?
<kwwii> xthorwil: nope, not sure exactly who...why?
<kwwii> ahh, the graphic design job :-)
<xthorwil> kwwii, yes. not a perfect match, but i have to try ;)
<kwwii> go for it :-)
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-07-03
<Arne> hi, hope i dont annoy you, just be interested in your work with the idea of joing the artwork-team some day
<elkbuntu> Arne, anyone is welcome to contribute ideas
<Arne> elkbuntu: Great, but at first I just want to get an overview about your work. So I hope its okay to read here even if Im not in the team
<elkbuntu> sure. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork is a portal to lots of past and present stuff
<Arne> thank you, elkbuntu
<nand> thorwil: hey! Finally found you :)
<nand> seems we will have to go to plan B. Unfortunately still no answer, and I'm suspecting our kind of request do not have an high priority
<nand> anyway, no hurry, it's holiday time for everybody :)
<thorwil> nand: well, my plan is to do it like i like, when i find some time
<nand> thorwil: sorry if I was sounding to be pressing, or giving orders, that was not the intention
<nand> I just wanted to give you an update, which is unfortunately a lack of update
<thorwil> nand: nah, you didn't. that was more a "if they don't care, i don't care" ;)
<nand> oh ok :)
<thorwil> http://www.hackontest.org/index.php?action=Root-projectDetail(97)
<kwwii> nand: was your request something on the art list?
<nand> kwwii: I did in fact ask for the status of the devianart blueprint, so that I could update the status of the corresponding idea in Brainstorm.
<nand> oh, nothing to do with what I was discussing with thorwil. This was about artwork for Brainstorm that is currently waiting for a trademakrs approval from ubuntu
<kwwii> ahhh, cool
<nand> kwwii: and any news on this blueprint? Should I close it?
<kwwii> hrm, well in any case we could not promise to put whatever came out of that in as default
<kwwii> also there is the question of who on deviantart is interested
<kwwii> and whether the art community is going to vote on wallpapers to include
<nand> kwwii: ok so it's still not clear yet if this will happen or not?
<kwwii> nand: not really, but it is pretty uncertain
<nand> Could you please update http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/384/ to give at least some feedback on the thing?
<nand> kwwii: if you don't have the rights, tell me your login, and I'll do the necessary
<kwwii> nand: I do not have a login for that I think
<nand> if you have a login for ISO testing / Ubuntu QA, it's the same backend
<nand> give me your login once created, I'll update the rights
<kwwii> nand: I figured it out
<nand> kwwii: thanks a lot. I'm copy pasting your comment on the "developer comments" field.
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> it would be much more likely to happen if someone stepped up to be responsible for it :-)
<nand> oh, no one is taking care of it? That's sad :(
<nand> looked promising
<kwwii> yeah, I thought so too
<kwwii> although it would take a lot of coordination and planning
<kwwii> lots of attention from whoever did it
<nand> maybe you could just say so? I mean, "looking for someone coordinating this"?
<nand> I'm sure some people would be interested
<kwwii> yeah, I could but usually I wait for people who take incentive on issues like this as it was not my idea in the first place
<kwwii> and it is also somewhat tricky to get something like this through management ;-)
<kwwii> although I was already thinking of having some kind of contest or such in which people could suggest wallpapers to include and we could pick a set of them to include on the CDs
<kwwii> perhaps the two could be done together
<nand> if you don't say you need people, people won't come, that's for sure :)
<kwwii> yeah, I guess I should get up to speed on this
<kwwii> once again I am working on 20 different things at the same time
<kwwii> I will learn to be a manager or it will kill me
<nand> ;)
<nand> kwwii: concerning your non-devianart wallpaper contest, something on the lines of http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10626/ could be nice, isn't it? Well, the website part only. If you clearly say that the most votes won't mean this will be included, I think that can be a good exciting website.
<nand> besides, it will require only minor modifications to the current brainstorm module.
<kwwii> nand: yeah, something along that line
<kwwii> in the end, I don't think we would have a problem including something that was voted by users but we still reserve the right to set the default artwork as we see best
<kwwii> note the "we" is not me :p
<kwwii> ciao, enough for tonight
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-07-04
<MadsRH> Hi. Does anyone know if there's any progress to the Deviant competition???
<MadsRH> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/deviantart-theme-competition
<zerwas> Hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-07-05
<DanaG> Random: I'm playing my music to my external sound card, with the latter in another laptop/
<DanaG> (oh, and even more random... I thought I was in a different tab.  oops.)
<popey> chaps..
<popey> http://popey.com/Is_that_a_Paul_Smith_shirt  well done :)
<zerwas> haha nice
<pwnguin> who made the background for hardy?
<kwwii> pwnguin: ashton made it, I did a bit of polish
<kwwii> ashcogs is his launchpad name i think
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-07-06
<nothlit> kwwii: won't be available for about a week, ended up in new york, grandfather in hospital
<kwwii> nothlit: sorry to hear that, take care
 * thorwil wants basic IQ and reading comprehension test for list membership
<savvas> lol
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-06-29
<SiDi> macvr: hey
<SiDi> macvr: sebastian meant the nm-icons on the panel ;)
<macvr> SiDi: i know , but then we would have to use the human notify-osd icons
<SiDi> hm
<macvr> SiDi: to prevent that , I'm doing the wireless notify-osd icons for breathe.
<macvr> shall i do it in color? or is it against some notify-osd rules?!
<SiDi> color forbidden
<SiDi> black and white except for emergency icons
<macvr> ah... ok...
<macvr> SiDi: also do the icons have to be only in 48px? anything bigger doesnt seem to get rendered well
<SiDi> they have to be svg only
<SiDi> :D
<macvr> SiDi: i have tried using 128 px svg , but output aint that clear :(
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> display the grid in inkscape
<SiDi> make sure your paths are on the grid, not between lines of the grid
<macvr> the grid aint the problem... i'v tested not with my nm icons but with various other icons
<macvr> have to ask macslow about this
 * macvr will be back
<macvr> SiDi: testing...
<SiDi> Testing what , :P
<macvr> andreasn: i thought you hadnt seen my request to post your comment on that bug , hence i quoted you from here... :)
<andreasn> I did, but then I watched a movie and went offline
<andreasn> so I felt a bit embarrassed that I didn't read your comment first :)
<macvr> i didnt know since you hadnt responded ...
<macvr> andreasn: actually there is more spam on lp... the link and your comment was useful
<macvr> Hi, does anyone know how to scale down the document in inkscape... I'm just not able to find it! i can see scale of the image option ...but how do i scale the whole document?
<kwwii> macvr: you want to make the page smaller?
<macvr> yup
<macvr> along with the image
<kwwii> file->document properties
<kwwii> hrm, don't know how to do it with scaling the contents as well
<kwwii> inkscape used to that by default
<macvr> it is just that i have an 128 px svg , i want to convert it to 48px...
<kwwii> well, you can scale it down but in the end it will be better to redraw it it fits to the pixel raster
<macvr> kwwii: do you know info about the notify-osd icons?
<kwwii> macvr: yeah, I am making a new package today
<macvr> i'm actually doing it for testing purpose, hence didnt want to spned time on redoing stuff
<kwwii> as we speak, so to speak
<macvr> kwwii: the human notify-osd icons are of 48px size in the scalable folder , why?
<macvr> also i notice the 128 px dont display well if used in the scalable
<kwwii> macvr: because that is the size they are being shown at so they were optimized for that size
<macvr> kwwii: its just i have to explain to Cory  when i do them! he insists on getting everything in all the sizes...
<macvr> kwwii: so doing the icons in 48px is enough? Only for notify-osd
<kwwii> in the end, you will have to make more than one svg for each icon as the different sizes do need different svg sources
<kwwii> but for the notify-osd stuff we only need them at 48x48
<kwwii> and anyway, they would be really easy to create at larger sizes if needed
<kwwii> because teh style is so simple there is little extra you can add to a larger size
<macvr> its just that they arent as crisp as the 128px original icons
<macvr> displayed^
<macvr> i find when the icons are done in 48px , they get displayed perfectly
<macvr> kwwii: I'm gonna quote you on this... ;p
<macvr> Else Cory wont believe me :(
<kwwii> have him talk to me if he doesn't believe you
<macvr> \o/
<kwwii> in the end, he might say he wants them all at a larger size anyway
<macvr> kwwii: larger size is not a prob for me, i already have it done, its just Not a sharp image...
<macvr> kwwii: also is it against the specs to use color for the icons other than warnings?
<kwwii> no, that rule is only for the notify-osd icons and doesn't apply to the breathe stuff anyway (unless breathe decides to keep the same style for those icons)
<macvr> ok...  :)
<SiDi> kwwii: notify-osd doesnt use 48x48 png
<SiDi> it uses svg afaik :-|
<kwwii> yes, you are right
<kwwii> but I never said it uses png, did I?
<macvr> kwwii: SiDi is blind somethimes ;p
<macvr> times^
<SiDi> [16:36] <macvr> kwwii: so doing the icons in 48px is enough? Only for notify-osd
<SiDi> [16:37] <kwwii> but for the notify-osd stuff we only need them at 48x48
<kwwii> SiDi: the svg's themselves are at 48x48 :p
 * SiDi goes bed.
<SiDi> Oh, its 5PM, cant go bed
 * SiDi hits head on the wall then
<kwwii> :p
<knome> lol
<SiDi> kwwii: managed to put my icons in Human yet, btw ? :p
<SiDi> Cause i'll have to patch the horrible gnome-settings-daemon once its done (note that i have no idea how to make a debian patch)
<kwwii> SiDi: yeah, i have a new human icon package I am working on today
<kwwii> it should be ready within a few hours
<SiDi> oh great
<kwwii> btw, everyone can join #kubuntu-devel at 0:00 cet to join in my chat about making an oxygen icon
 * SiDi will be at cinema. But anyway /me doesnt make icons
<SiDi> macvr: why the hell did you assign half of launchpad to notify-osd ? :p
<macvr> SiDi: was feeling bored ;p
<macvr> btw it was just 2 bugs!
<SiDi> :p
<macvr> SiDi: even macslow didnt realize it when he first commented!
<macvr> SiDi: only today he came to his senses ;p
<SiDi> xD
<macvr> kwwii: where can i find the notify-osd icons source?
<kwwii> macvr: they are in the scalable dir of the icon theme
<macvr> kwwii: i know that , but all the fields are unset! so i thought the source could give me a better picture of how it was done
<kwwii> fields?
<macvr> kwwii: BTW how do you guys do that? unset? even though colors are present
<kwwii> ahhh, that is the build system reducing the size
<macvr> kwwii: the fill/ stroke
<kwwii> so anything black doesn't need to be set
<kwwii> ie it defaults to black
<macvr> kwwii: but the grey , transparency .
<kwwii> you have to ungroup things, you know
<kwwii> everything is in the svg, I promise
<macvr>  i did that
<kwwii> which one are you working on?
<macvr> i was doing wireless icons... but i checked the ethernet notify icon
<kwwii> if you select an object look in the status bar whether it is a group or not
<kwwii> it might be grouped several times
<macvr> I'm not able to identify the transparency level of the border
<macvr> wait , let me try again
<kwwii> it is 30% transparent and black
<macvr> kwwii: nope... :(  , could check the notification-network-ethernet-connected.svg , I just want to know the border transparency level
<macvr> ooops
<macvr> ok
<kwwii> the opacity of the entire object is set to 30%
<macvr> you are saying for the border , just to confirm?
<kwwii> yes, the very outer border
<kwwii> it does not have a stroke to it
<kwwii> it is a path with a hole in the middle
<kwwii> and although the fill says unset, that means black in svg terms
<macvr> that i noticed
<kwwii> and the entire object is set to be 30% opaque
<macvr> i just couldnt identify the transparency level!
<macvr> kwwii: BTW why am i not able to see it?! i'm doing something wrong? or you are checking you originals?
<kwwii> look in the status bar next to the fill and stroke
<kwwii> macvr: no, I am just looking the stuff in bzr
<kwwii> I think it is still grouped
<kwwii> you have to ungroup a total of something like 5 or 6 times
<macvr> check this out > http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot-notification-network-ethernet-connected.svg%20-%20Inkscape.png
<kwwii> hrm, seems like your inkscape is messed up
<macvr> I know!
<kwwii> or something else is going wrong
<kwwii> sorry, can't help with that
<macvr> anyway its black with 30% opacity... thats enough for me :)
<macvr> kwwii: oh another thing...
<macvr> what is the color of the grey?
<macvr> value
<macvr> kwwii: ah ... i found the mistake! i had copied the files from the /usr/share/icons to my .icons folder!
<macvr> somehow the fields dont work only for the copied ones...
<macvr> the ones in /usr/share allow me to view the stroke/fill
<dashua> Just uploaded Reprise to Ubuntu-Art.org with Breathe.  I will do a wiki this week.
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php?content=98045&vote=good&tan=72161736
 * dashua work
<dashua> C ya
<macvr> anyone ? http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot.png , which color do you like? the design is not the one i'm going to use, its just the colors I'm finding it hard to choose between  4 & 7 ,
<macvr> oh now i like 8 too!
<kwwii> so now everyone should join #kubuntu-devel and ask intersting questions
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-06-30
<michote> couldn't resist to create some more smileys :P
<michote> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/BreatheIconSet/Submissions#Emotes
<michote> macvr: what about the smirk? It isn't in trunk, but was deleted from the wiki
<macvr> michote: I'm not sure Cory wasnt very happy with what i had done... Maybe you can do one
<macvr> michote: you add too much light for the eyes , esp monkey
<macvr> also face-tired can have lesser light
<michote> macvr: strange, I just copied from base
<macvr> michote: you bring it down a lot
<michote> macvr: for monkey I got the feedback that simple gradient doesn't look good
<michote> on tired you mean the light of the eyes?
<macvr> i'm menting the eyes alone, it shines more than the rest
<macvr> mentioning^
<macvr> michote: the shine you have done for monkey was how i had done initially , but everyone kept saying it was too much
<macvr> michote: even compare the base with your angry / raspberry , its come down a lot , the devs didnt like so much shine
<michote> macvr: ok, i'll reduce the shine of the monkey
<michote> macvr: I just compared the svgs of angry / raspberry with base and it's exactly the same gradient in the same position
<macvr> michote: also you can do a version of the smirk , I'm out of ideas for that :(
<michote> macvr: I'll give it a try tomorow
<macvr> it the 128px
<macvr> in the 128px, its lower , or something is wrong with my eyes :(
<macvr> michote: Submit is as early as you can , since Cory wants to freeze the Set for review, either today or tomorrow
<macvr> it^
<michote> michote: your right, the right eye has more shine, but this is also in base (I just downloaded base once again) I'll correct the rasperry right eye.
<michote> ok maybe I'll find time for smirk today
<macvr> oh! I must have corrected it in my version ! anyway since all the emotes are already done , base doesnt matter ;p
<macvr> SiDi: i think the both of us bring a lot of comic relief to irc ;p
<SiDi> Indeed
<SiDi> the day someone will code an irclog parser and check our names out, our reputation will be ruined forever
 * macvr vows to think 5 mins before speaking
<michote> macvr: do we need a good or a evil smirk?
<michote> macvr: I made a first version but it didn't really satisfy me ;)
<macvr> smirk is evil ...
<macvr> michote: you made a good or evil one?
<SiDi> michote: kudos on your smilies, they're sexy
<michote> macvr: evil https://files.getdropbox.com/u/1429945/rect6282.png
<michote> SiDi: thanks
<macvr> that was too evil , nearly angry... ;p
<macvr> michote: smirk is just and evil "i know it all" smile
<michote> macvr: its a pirate smirk :P
<macvr> :)
<macvr> since its a smile , mouth needs to be more closed
<michote> michote: I thought something Geoge Clooney like, but it's hard to get something like this with upright eyes
<michote> http://www.moonbattery.com/archives/george_clooney_smirk.jpg
<psyke83> hi
<michote> macvr: still too angy?: https://files.getdropbox.com/u/1429945/rect6282.png
<SiDi> hi psyke83
<macvr> michote: its seems almost the same ;p
<michote> macvr: try to refresh. I updated it in dropbox
<macvr> i did...
<macvr> but smirk , needs to be an evil *smile*
<michote> macvr: ok ;P
<macvr> michote: i had the same problems , but the easiest way to make it happier was to extend the mouth on the other side to a smile
<michote> macvr: do you think this is better? https://files.getdropbox.com/u/1429945/rect6282.png
<macvr> better than the previous, but still cory wont accept
<macvr> michote: I think First: just view images , for a better idea ,and try to replicate it
<michote> macvr: I'm searching all the while, but theire are very few smirking face which smile, nearly no evilsmirk face, and the problem of the upright eyes remains
<macvr> michote: ^ haha ... i had trouble finding images too ;p
<michote> and if it's too happy it becomes to similar to face-wink
<macvr> michote: ^exactly... i spent more than a week with that!
<macvr> everytime , it just looked different! but never a smirk
<psyke83> kwwii: hey, did you notice any issues with the gtkrc updates?
<michote> macvr: My last try for today, I've to study for examination next week ;( https://files.getdropbox.com/u/1429945/rect6282.png
<macvr> michote: upload one when you feel happy about it,if it is not in this release it will be taken for later
<michote> macvr: ok, I'm not really happy with it, but I doubt that I'll be able to create something better :(
<macvr> michote: stupid smirk! ... just give it a try later ... dont worry much about it..
<michote> macvr: I uploaded it ... maybee some day we'll find something better ;P
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-07-01
<dashua> SiDi: I just synced my new Palm Pre and your picture showed up in my contacts.
<dashua> From gmail, hehe
<SiDi> dashua: eew
<SiDi> poor you :P
 * macvr envious
<SiDi> macvr: ahah, :)
<SiDi> i'm gonna get more photos from my trip in bourges soon
<dashua> This thing is cool, work flawlessly with Banshee
<SiDi> meh
<dashua> works*
<dashua> Linux kernel, should be a hacked one by now
<macvr> dashua: if you keep boasting too much , I'd be forced to rip it out from you ,through irc ;p
<dashua> Hehe
<macvr> dashua: does it record videos? heard it doesnt :(
<dashua> Not sure, I'm still messing around with it
<dashua> The UI is quite nice
<macvr> have fun... :)
<macvr> in your face iPhone!
<dashua> Doesn't look like it =/
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/17553/screenshot_SSTWXo.png
<dashua> New theme :)
<macvr> dashua: have you thought of using semi-transparent image for the panel?
<macvr> something similar to the Gnome-Do dock
<dashua> No, do you have a nice one to use?
<dashua> pixmaps screw up customization though, colors, etc
<dashua> I think that would look nice
<macvr> dashua: http://filebin.ca/nfkfys/Panel.tar.gz
<SiDi> dashua: back to flat metacity ?
<dashua> Yah
<dashua> Like it?
<dashua> I just took out the heavy border on the bottom
<macvr> dashua: I'm not sure where i got it , but I use it. the horizontal one I think is still the original , or maybe i edited it , for the top panel
<macvr> I think it was from the original dust theme, but not sure
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/17554/screenshot_JUhvUm.png
<dashua> Not bad
<macvr> :)
<macvr> maybe it could be darkened
<macvr> a bit
<dashua> Cool, I'll mess around with the levels.  Thx
<macvr> np
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-07-02
<ryanprior> I can hear the fireworks going off, but I can't get a ride into town
<ryanprior> or see them
<ryanprior> :-( :-( :-(
<BHSPitMonkey> meh
<michote> now that my other smileys are in trunk, too, I put together a pidgin smiley-theme ;)
<michote> http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1429945/Bildschirmfoto-L%C3%A4cheln%21.png
<michote> http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1429945/Breathe-Pidgin-Smileys.tar.gz
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-07-03
<tha_infamous> hey
<tha_infamous> any hellp
<tha_infamous> i just instal ubuntu and i have windows on same comp so when i trn on cop its sey wat program i whont
<ryanprior> tha_infamous: this is not a support channel. Please join #ubuntu
<macvr> kwwii: you are too cruel ;p
<kwwii> :)
<kwwii> it is my job :p
<macvr> kwwii: you are almost shutting him down , seems like a good artist
<macvr> He might help elsewhere
<kwwii> sure, but I don't want anyone to think that we promisee to allow them to change the logo
<kwwii> I did say that I like it, and that it would be good for other purposes
<kwwii> but I did not want him to think that there is a chance we will use that logo fo karmic
<thorwil> macvr: actually, kwwii is rather fluffy bunny soft ;)
<darkmatter> fluffy bunnies make good cannon fodder ;o
<macvr> lol
<macvr> michote: you could have done the xdg using andrew's folder
<michote> macvr: will they be in 0.5?
<macvr> all liked Andrew's folder
<macvr> so most probably
<michote> I didn't read anything about a decision, and thught Cory wanted too freeze ;)
<macvr> if you have time , you could try doing the Andrew's folder with a little perspective
<michote>  macvr:  OT: one thing I found yesterday. your face-crying is wrong labeled in trunk. It overwrote the face-sad, so face-crying is renderd as face-sad, and there's no face sad :(
<macvr> michote: notify it in the mailing list
<michote> I'dont know If I'm the right one do the real folder stuff ;)
<michote> ok
<macvr> michote: anyone can do anything, it just needs to be good ;p
<michote> tht's the problem :P
<michote> macvr: Nicolo didn't liked the globe, Imade two versions with a open hand. Which one do you like better?
<michote> http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1429945/hand%2Bglobe.png
<michote> or http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1429945/hand.png
<macvr> the hand doesnt seem right... make it more real
<michote> in which manner?
<macvr> michote: the back of the hand, the base of the thumb < these two need to flow a bit smoother
<michote> macvr: better? http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1429945/path4959.png
<macvr> michote:  better , but the knuckles are not in line with the palm , it just needs to be a bit to the left
 * michote hates anatomies
<macvr> haha , me too. inanimate are better
<thorwil> i tend to use scans as template for such shapes
<michote> In my art-anatomies-lessons at school I was better in this stuff :'(
<thorwil> you would have to be damn good to beat a simple trace of a photography or scan ;)
<michote>  but its much faster looking at my hand, than googling a picture of the right hand position :P
<michote> what's better now, with or without globe?
<macvr> upload both
<BHSPitLappy> link?
<michote> http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1429945/hand.png
<michote> http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1429945/hand%2Bglobe.png
<michote> its still he old hand
<BHSPitLappy> Guess I didn't click fast enough :P
<michote> sorry ;) I uploaded thme to the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/BreatheIconSet/Submissions#Places
<macvr> michote: now its gone too much to the left!
<michote> I just moved it a little bit :P
<macvr> but looks odd now! :(
<michote> better? http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1429945/rect6282.png
<macvr> michote: yup... :) for the smaller sizes just increase the gap between thumb and the palm
<michote> macvr: ok,thx. I'm t tired now. I'll update them tomorow.
<macvr> :)
<SiDi> the folder icon changed, afaik
<macvr> SiDi: i told him, he just wouldnt listen!
<Tm_T> hi kids
<SiDi> Tm_T: hi mummy
<Tm_T> who should I poke about Breathe icon theme?
<Cimi> Tm_T, _MMA_ when he is there
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> just funny how "<-" icon is used in "ok" and "apply" buttons
 * kwwii leaves for Las Palmas de Gran Canaria
<SiDi> Everyone's going or what ?
<kwwii> I'll be offline for a day or more...later!
<kwwii> yeah, this is the first time that canonical has paid for us to go
<kwwii> we get one week off, with pay, to go to a conference(s) but we had to pay for the hotel and travel ourselves
<Tm_T> kwwii: so you use KDE ev sponsoring for something and third part comes from somewhere else? (:
<kwwii> Tm_T: nope, in the past, I always paid for it myself
<kwwii> although I could get sponsoring if I asked
<Tm_T> ye
<kwwii> as long as I have a job working on linux I feel as if it is my responsibility to pay for stuff like myself
<kwwii> but it is nice to have the company pay again :)
<kwwii> suse always paid us to go wherever we wanted
<Tm_T> I would love to get some pay too (;
<Tm_T> some half-baked attempts to employ myself (and others) going on but nothing yet
<kwwii> it is quite hard and there are very few jobs
<kwwii> your best chance is to be a crack developer :)
<Tm_T> kwwii: ...and I'm speaking of country of Linux, it's a huge shame how opensource is doing around here
<kwwii> Tm_T: hehe, I can imagine
<kwwii> there is too much money there ;)
<Tm_T> too much power in one particular big company
<kwwii> no doubt
<kwwii> time changes everything
<Tm_T> aye, and I'm doing my best to fight for the better future
<kwwii> in the end, that is all you can do
<Tm_T> all I need to do (:
<kwwii> hehe
<darkmatter> it's not so much an issue of too much power in the hands of corporations. it's mainly an issue of people not giving a crap. and no, I'm not promoting the fsf... lunatics generally don't get my support :P
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> oh well, time for me to leave
<kwwii> see you soon
<darkmatter> cya
<SiDi> have a nice flight
<SiDi> if you fly
<SiDi> otherwise have a nice walk
<kwwii> oh no, I am cycling
<kwwii> lol
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-07-04
<macvr> thorwil: hi... busy?
<thorwil> macvr: not quite yet
<macvr> thorwil: just waiting for your feedback about the folder, emblem default , when you are free... :)
<thorwil> macvr: your folder icon seems to be slightly distorted.
<macvr> thorwil: i wanted to add the perspective...
<macvr> but not too much , since not all wanted a lot
<thorwil> macvr: the left side suggests a more from-the-side perspective than it actually has
<thorwil> it's too narrow in proportion
<macvr> hmmm... based it on sebastien's concept> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/BreatheIconSet/Discussion
<thorwil> macvr: try a slightly smaller slash for emblem-default. the shape is good
<macvr> guess i didnt get it done well
<macvr> smaller slash?
<macvr> you mean check  mark?
<thorwil> right :)
<macvr> for all sizes?
<thorwil> macvr: not for smallest 2
<macvr> ok...
<thorwil> macvr: the largest can do with extra padding to make it more relaxed
<thorwil> macvr: try to see the "weight", to balance it / get to a good composition
<macvr> thorwil: ok... I'll see what i can do
<thorwil> macvr: those folders on the discussion page seem to have parallel lines, no vanishing point
<macvr> thorwil: hence i added slight vanishing points
<macvr> but maybe i havent gotten it fully,
<macvr> thorwil: i wanted to go full out 3D but, then it wont be accepted ;p
<thorwil> macvr: subtle perspective can be extra hard to achieve
<macvr> i know... :(
<macvr> ok... i'll edit , as much as i can without messing it up :)
<SiDi> http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/5853/capture3p.png
<SiDi> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=107942 feedback welcome :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-07-05
<SiDi> is there a way to set a different roundness for top and bottom borders of a widget in gtk+ ?
<zniavre> SiDi,  bonjour , je ne crois pas
<SiDi> zniavre: bonjour :) thanks
<SiDi> working on a fork of dust sand :o http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/1410/capture2s.png
<Cimi> you shouldn't fork ubuntu's themes, they have broken gtkrcs
<SiDi> Cimi: im too noob with gtkrc's to notice that :D
<Cimi> if I could give them a vote from 0 to 10, i would give 3
<SiDi> Cimi: rewriting it all from common-gtkrc
<SiDi> wish me good luck \o/
<Cimi> good luck SiDi
<SiDi> Is there a way to have different styles for the menus names (File, Edit, etc) and the menu items inside the menus ?
<SiDi> found it. GtkMenu.<*GtkMenuItem*> != GtkMenuBar.<*GtkMenuItem*>
<dashua_> Hey SiDi, what's crackin'?
<kwwii> w00t, the desktop summit is a rocking good time
<SiDi> dashua_: fine, you ?
<SiDi> kwwii: meh :p
<dashua_> Good, recovering from good times.
<SiDi> kwwii: dashua_ you guys know more about gtk themes than me
<SiDi> why the hell does Firefox's menubar's text remain white whatever i do ? :(
<knome> :P
<SiDi> knome: :(
<SiDi> its annoying you know
<SiDi> happens with human too :|
<knome> yah.
<kwwii> SiDi: lol, because firefox sucks
<zniavre> +1 ...
<kwwii> the connection here sucks too :(
<SiDi> ok i found it
<SiDi> its cause i had an old userChrome.css
 * SiDi suicides
<knome> hah.
<SiDi> its been about 5 MONTHS
<SiDi> with WHITE menu bars :D
<knome> .
<knome> that's because you suck
<dashua_> I don't use Firefox
<SiDi> knome: meh ?
<SiDi> im getting in love with chromium
<dashua_> It is a bitch when doing dark theming.
<SiDi> but its always a bit annoying to use an app which is only half written
<SiDi> hm, xfwm and Menu* done
<knome> SiDi, ;)
<SiDi> now to the toolbar
<SiDi> knome: did you begin artwork for karmic btw ? :D
<knome> nope. :P
<knome> there's still time... O:)
<knome> i'm dead bored in computers atm
<SiDi> aw
 * SiDi wants a wallpaper undersea with an XFCE mouse swimming among sexy tropical fishes for 10.04
<SiDi> :D
<knome> ugh?
<knome> you don't always get what you want.
<knome> besides, fedora has done underwater stuff already
<SiDi> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/66/170197193_aeac3c1be4.jpg?v=0
<SiDi> fedora ? whats that ?
<SiDi> knome: what release was it ?
<knome> SiDi, that looks like a dead one
<SiDi> and why shouldnt we do it too ? we own more than them
<knome> SiDi, can't remember, but they had some dna stuff in there
<SiDi> i want a swimming mouse knome :P
<SiDi> i could draw it myself but you wont like it *.*
<knome> hah
<knome> i can't draw one myself ;)
<knome> i'm not good at drawing anythign realistic
<SiDi> PREPAIR TO BE SHOCKED, KNOME
<SiDi> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3030/capture3.png
<knome> wow.. that's nice
<knome> please do an svg version of that and propose it to cody
 * SiDi grins
<SiDi> knome: imagine if he says "yes" :P
<knome> its nose is damn cute
<SiDi> we'd *lose* users with that
<knome> of course he would say yes, that's an awesome piece of art
<SiDi> you liar :P
<SiDi> it would be if i was 3yo knome
<SiDi> but i'm 4 now, you know
<knome> all that layer transparency
<knome> SiDi, #xubuntu-devel ;)
<thorwil> http://www.ballisticpublishing.com/wallpapers/
<SiDi> What can i use in gtk themes apart from mix/shade/lighter/darker ?
<dashua_> mix (value, "color")
<SiDi> dashua_: meh :p
<dashua_> mix (value, "color", shade (value, "color" ))
<dashua_> What are you trying to do?
<dashua_> No many other options that I know =/
<dashua_> I'm sorry I can't help you, blue is not on my color radar ;p
<SiDi> zniavre: why leaving us so far ?
<zniavre> :o)
<SiDi> so fast*
<zniavre> causes by a wrong clic
<SiDi> Wrong click when you left, of course ? :D
<zniavre> a guy asked for xubuntu-dev room i copy/pasted the one you gave sooner
<zniavre> i do not use xubuntu and i m not dev at all that s why i leaves the room
<SiDi> oh ok zniavre
<zniavre> leave*
<SiDi> its _Antoine_ ?
<zniavre> yes
<SiDi> he's shy
<SiDi> he said "hello" and thats all :)
<zniavre> im trying to do not speak a lot here too
<zniavre> :o)
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-07-05
<doctormo> http://pahul.deviantart.com/art/Tigon-170079418
<thorwil> http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2010/07/lightdm.html
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-07-06
<vaul> Hello, people. Where could I propose a wallpaper to be included in the Maverick?
<vaul> In case anyone is interested, it is this wallpaper, which is licensed under CC Attribution 3.0 Unported.
<vaul> http://sniperyu.deviantart.com/art/Plain-Grass-111254677
<vish> vaul:  http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com/blog/33090159/
<vish> vaul: there is also : http://design.canonical.com/2010/06/art-in-the-open/
<vaul> Thanks, will try now.
<vaul> Ubunut just lacks monotoneus not distracting attention wallpapers, as for me.
<Legendario> hi. Aren't the ubuntu logos available at the artwork page anymore?
<Legendario> hi. Aren't the ubuntu logos available at the artwork page anymore?
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-07-07
<vish> kwwii: hi ,  topic still has old link to /VisualIdentity... maybe we can point it to > http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/  ..
<kwwii> vish: hey, good morning
<kwwii> vish: lol, right
<kwwii> thnx
<vish> np.. morning
<vish> kwwii: any idea who did the kubuntu boot splash?  : http://digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/plymouth4.png  the logo seems off centered
<vish> the "kubuntu" and the dots..
<vish> http://www.indigo-bird.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/boot.png  ubuntu centers the word with the dots..
<kwwii> vish: feel free to change the topic yourself :-)
<kwwii> hrm, not sure who made it
<vish> oh!  ;)
<kwwii> but I can ask riddell
<vish> kwwii: that would be great , thanks
<kwwii> the logo itself was made in cooperation with the design team
<kwwii> I bet it was roman or someone else
* vish changed the topic of #ubuntu-artwork to: Channel for the community artwork team | The new font is NOT AVAILABLE but there are Visual Identity Guidelines: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/ | Wiki:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-art
<vish> \o/
<kwwii> vish: nixternal made it
<vish> kwwii: oh cool , thanks
<kwwii> vish: if you want to talk to someone about that, join #kubuntu-devel
<vish> kwwii: just joined..
<Shnatsel> Hello everyone! I'm trying to make Ambiance theme support panel transparency and add several tweaks to it. It contains a metacity-1/gconf-settings.sh file, (obviously) containing some GConf settings in a shell script, but it's linked to Metacity, and I need some GTK-related GConf tweaks as well. For some mysterious reason Radiance doesn't contain anything like that and works exactly the same. Where can I get documentation about inclu
<Shnatsel> ding such scripts?
<Shnatsel> I tried asking Google but found nothing
<thorwil> Shnatsel: hi. i wouldn't be surprised if it isn't documented at all.
<Shnatsel> I always knew that Canonical sometimes uses super-secret free software tricks from another dimension :)
<thorwil> heh
<Shnatsel> Corresponding theme files contain no references to it. Actually, I'm not sure if that script is triggered at all, but I hope it's placed there on purpose
<thorwil> Shnatsel: kwwii would be the man to talk to. in case he doesn't show up now, try asking during london office hours
<Shnatsel> Thanks! I'll try.
<Shnatsel> Looks like it's not triggered on changing themes. But how does Clearlooks theme work then?
<ejat> hi kwwii .. r u here?
<vish> ejat: just shoot , when he is around he'll reply :)
<ejat> owh ok .. i think i solve it .. miss adding the sourcelist .. make the 404 error occurs ..
<ejat> vish: thanks
<vish> ejat: yeah , several got those errors :)
<ejat> need to add the private :)
<vish> hrmm, the new fonts are seriously making it difficult to focus..
<dashua> vish, I tried that black marker version last month and went back to Liberation Sans in minutes.  Looked good for docs though.
<vish> the bold are probably are still in the works.
<dashua> market*
<vish> hehe , the OMG black market :D
<dashua> Ha yeah
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-07-08
<vish> thorwil: hey , are you using the new fonts?
<thorwil> vish: just had a brief look on it in inkscape
<vish> i'm a bit confused, which is the right appearance? :
<vish> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/Hint-Full.png
<vish> or  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/Hint-Slight.png
<vish> thorwil: somehow the hint-slight ones seem better , but just in need of a bit more hinting , and when hint is full/medium they get too thin! :s
<thorwil> vish: ouch. is the difference as strong with other fonts?
<vish> thorwil: no , thats why i'm confused ...
<vish> thorwil: you can compare the fonts in the comboboxes , they dont change so drastically.
<thorwil> vish: hint slight is closer to examples elsewhere. hint full is on the edge of being a different font
<vish> thorwil: yeah , thought so too thanks
 * vish files bug :D
<kwwii> hey all
<vish> hi..
<vish> kwwii: the bugs from the font test seem to be getting filed in the "font test" , rather than in the fonts
<vish> the bug i filed went here > https://launchpad.net/fonttest
<vish> instead of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-font-beta-testing
<kwwii> vish: ouch
<kwwii> vish: thannks for that, I have someone working on it
<kwwii> it will be fixed asap
<vish> kwwii: neat , thanks
<zniavre_> good afternoon
<zniavre_> is that normal when switching theme , metacity buttons switch too ?
<thorwil> zniavre_: it's not normal, it's intentionally made that way ;)
<zniavre> thorwil,  ha ok thank you
<zniavre> i feel this behavior a bit strange anyway
<darkmatter> everything about ubuntus behavior is strange ;o
<zniavre> haha
<Shnatsel> Kwii, I was advised to ask you yesterday. Are you here?
<knome> kwwii, ^
<kwwii> hi
<kwwii> just returned
<kwwii> Shnatsel: hi
<Shnatsel> Hi!
<Shnatsel> I was curious when gconf-settings.sh script is triggered in Ambiance theme and why it's not present in Radiance
<Shnatsel> I'm trying to extend GNOME themes and looking for a backward-compatible solution
<Shnatsel> The script doesn't seem to be triggered on selecting Ambiance as current theme, but button order is changed somehow for Ambiance and Radiance
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-07-09
<thorwil> kwwii, vish: http://www.foopics.com/showfull/93cd850ceff3f28cdc977cbd3da06fbd
<thorwil> it's for http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<kwwii> thorwil: what is ubuntu mini?
<kwwii> thorwil: looks nice though
<thorwil> kwwii: it's a ubuntu stripped down to the essentials, to have a base for custom editions.
<kwwii> ahh
<vish> thorwil: neat! ... but really UMR? ;p
<vish> not your fault though ;)
<kwwii> oh well, time to go the airport....back online tomorrow
<kwwii> have fun
<thorwil> vish: ty. well *shrug*
<thorwil> next round: http://www.foopics.com/showfull/8a8e94172ef70cc5296823bb4d1c307f
<vish> thorwil: hmm , is it intentional to not be a reference to Ubuntu?
<thorwil> vish: huh? how is it not a reference to ubuntu?
<vish> thorwil: if we remove the "Ubuntu" , the logo would hardly be affiliated with Ubuntu , the CoF could be taken for a wheel with spokes
<vish> or just a segmented circle...
<vish> oh , Iron Man core :D
<thorwil> vish: i don't see much value in restricting oneself to staying very close to the CoF. the width of the segments and the width of the gaps are derived from it. there's the ubuntu orange. that shall be enougjh
<vish> thorwil: cool , I dont see the need either. but was just checking ;)
 * thorwil hits the road
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-07-10
<troy_s> vish: Greets friend.
<doctormo> What are people's thoughts on this: http://imagebin.ca/view/DeckTaz.html
<vish> troy_s: howdy! how have you been?
<troy_s> vish: Little teeny busy. Yourself?
<troy_s> vish: (read ridiculously busy in small print)
<vish> same here, busy...
<troy_s> vish: Yourself?
<vish> the UW logo seems to have some out well :)
<troy_s> vish: What have you been up to?
<vish> troy_s: bah , i'v been tasked with running the papercuts project and it is more work than i anticipated o.0
<troy_s> vish: Who dumped it on you?
<troy_s> vish: Rather ridiculous..
<vish> not dumped.. but the usual way.. i ask too many Questions and got tasked to run it!
<vish> i blame myself ;p
<troy_s> vish: Well. Uh. I don't know what to say. A learning experience perhaps. Unfortunate as it may be.
<troy_s> vish: Why isn't the individual that started it rolling with it?
<vish> troy_s: well , they got busy with newer shinier projects.
<troy_s> vish: Gee... how... shocking.
<vish> oh , got new drivers for my webcam from the author.. need to test ..
<troy_s> vish: Anything new in Ubuntuville?
<vish> troy_s: well , "Unity" thing has been the talk of the town...
<troy_s> vish: The lady doth protest too much.
<vish> ;)
<troy_s> vish: "THIS IS NOT A DOCK"
<troy_s> vish: Ugh.
<troy_s> vish: Anyways, onto other things.
<vish> troy_s: as i keep saying this.. that is what you get when you have all the devs of Dock variants working in one place ;)
<troy_s> vish: There is a fascinating conundrum there. Individually the vast bulk of the folks are quite brilliant. In tandem, there seems to be a distinct lack of actual moodboarding and development.
<troy_s> vish: It ends up either 'Oh look, dock it.' or the ever more prevalent desktop proper's "Put it in a menu."
<vish> troy_s: on the bright side though , Unity is not complete.. so new ideas can always be introduced.. read as: waiting for your ideas :)
<troy_s> vish: No need for ideas. There are likely way too many already.
<vish> troy_s: nah , nothing solid yet. sabdfl is still looking and i dont see a good solid concept in place yet
<troy_s> vish: I'd love to see some context driven design work on tablet interfaces for graphics work. Might be an interesting side project.
<vish> other than unity being a docky with mutter
<troy_s> vish: You can't happen upon a 'good' design without defining failure and success.
<troy_s> vish: So many projects lack vision - the unavoidable dots that connect the audience with the need.
<troy_s> vish: Not exactly an easy task. All the money in the world can't buy it. (See Microsoft - Metro notwithstanding which is utterly beautifully executed by and large)
<vish> troy_s: exactly , vision lacks in several. but targetting "netbooks" allows us to narrow down the user base and get some concepts working
<troy_s> vish: And yet designed in what context? Too many guessers.
<troy_s> vish: Is it fingers? Is it stylus? The iPhone was a feat of design purely because it is entirely contextual.
<vish> didnt understand the Q^ ?
<troy_s> vish: Not some random guesses. Tablet design is another good analogy. Ever try to get a tooltip using an Intuos? There are native design constraints to each format.
<troy_s> vish: Pick a scope. Is it a finger? Is it a mouse? Don't do both or suffer half assedness.
<vish> ah..
<vish> troy_s: why i mention this is , folks like you who have been trying to hammer concept driven models , this is the right time to get some ideas/concepts implemented
<vish> troy_s: if you see the ayatan ML , it is random gibberish and nit-picking over the "right" words ..with no solid ideas.
<troy_s> vish: I don't believe so to be honest. Mark has a strong will. Who is anyone to suggest he is incorrect? No one else has made a billion US. It's the old cross discipline dilemma. Look at who reviews art and design related things on Ars for example...
<vish> heh
<troy_s> vish: There are no solutions and no 'best', 'better', 'good', 'beautiful'. No one in our culture likes to hear that.
<troy_s> vish: Until you define those blasted contexts.
<vish> right
<vish> troy_s: well you can do that now, i do think there is a chance now , there is now an exponentially more chance in defining the contexts and getting solutions , since Unity is a fresh start
<vish> troy_s: there are things that are changing.. for example ideas around not entirely depending on nautilus
<vish> for file management..
<troy_s> vish: But where does that really take us?
<vish> troy_s: we can get something better than Metro... or atleast try.
<troy_s> vish: Metro is pretty damn compelling and it has a very clear audience.
<troy_s> vish: Not so certain Mr. Shuttleworth would make such a commitment.
<vish> troy_s: but alteast now , you have a better chance.. and might be the only chance ;)
<troy_s> vish: I'm quite impressed with some of Marcus' work. I worry a little on the typeface stuff, but alas...
<vish> yeah ,some of the work is pretty neat..
<thorwil> morning!
<vish> troy_s: did you watch the dalton maag session?
<vish> thorwil: morn!
<troy_s> vish: Yes.
<troy_s> thorwil: Greets.
<thorwil> hi troy_s
<troy_s> vish: I'd have likely hired Nick Shin, but I'm biased.
<troy_s> ;)
<troy_s> vish: To be honest though, I'm not sure what the brief looked like.
<troy_s> vish: And I worry a little that the display face was chosen as the core for the type selection. Seems... well... ugh.
<vish> troy_s: well, i'v been using the beta fonts , I'm not very impressed by the new fonts though :(
<troy_s> vish: Rather again like Apple setting their work in Chicago - just yikes.
<troy_s> vish: Make no mistake, the new identity type (inverted u and n notwithstanding) is leagues tighter than the old bulbous thing.
<thorwil> the ubuntu font does not work to well for body text and it's hard to find a good match to use it only for headings and such
<vish> troy_s: for title/logo i dont think it is wrong.. however , i dont find them very readable
<vish> they are running too close and too crowded
<troy_s> thorwil: I got to say that the whole premise of sans with the dawn of high density displays seems... erm... committed.
<troy_s> vish: The n and u oopsie is goofy, but leagues better than old.
<troy_s> vish: For body it is ... ugh. Again... someone somewhere has hobgoblin's consistency.
<vish> thorwil: before you logged in i was telling troy_s that this was probably the best time to get some concept driven models in Unity.. and how the ayatana ML is more nitpicking about trivial words and such
<troy_s> vish: As I said - there are no shortage of 'good ideas'.
<troy_s> vish: It all amounts to noise.
<vish> troy_s: nah , unfortunately there surely is a shortage...   :(  , or people with ideas arent around here..
<thorwil> vish: most farther reaching concepts i've seen have been light on the "why?" and actually were more about shuffling things around
<troy_s> vish: Uh... pretty sure you aren't looking. :) God knows every cat and their dog has barfed up a mockup or idea or #izusable or #fittslaw or #hickslaw thing.
<vish> troy_s: heh yeah , fitts law for buttons! ;p
<vish> oh noes , they got stuck there !
<troy_s> vish: Point is... I think it is entirely difficult for our current culture to wrap a collective head around the idea that art and design is an extremely nebulous beast. Mired in culture and a boatload of other things. And the moment you suggest that you are designing to context, the alarmbells ring out with worries of exclusion (despite the reality that 'everyone' is exclusion no matter how hard you try)
<vish> thorwil: true.. its only been about shuffling.. we can probably start a casino with all the talent :D
<thorwil> heh
<troy_s> vish: Who exactly is all on that team? Neil?
<vish> troy_s: David is the lead designer for Unity , the rest are hackers
<vish> Neil included
<troy_s> vish: Wait a minute... so a guy with no art and design background is the lead?
<troy_s> vish: Did I just read that?
<vish> :)
<troy_s> vish: Seriously? You wonder why we are in this bloody gongshow.
<thorwil> vish: and if you push out something like http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2007/04/10/event-to-action-mapping-1/  all you get is one or two persons stating it would be nice and someone else asking for a proof-of-concept implementation
<troy_s> vish: Enuf said. The apples don't fall far.
<vish> troy_s: who did you expect was the lead for Unity?
<troy_s> vish: No clue. I would have deferred at least to Neil.
<troy_s> vish: But if that is true, it's a bloody mockery.
<vish> troy_s: you are referring to Neil J Patel? he doesnt have an art/design background either , iirc
<troy_s> vish: All things being equal (which it appears as such) I'd still err on that side.
<vish> thorwil: hehe , probably less feedback. because it has a lot to read and no pretty pictures? :D
<vish> pretty pictures seem to attract more comments ;p
<troy_s> vish: So have you been up to anything personal work wise?
 * vish brb , rebooting.. new drivers
<vish> troy_s: nothing new personally..
<vish> brb
<vish> gah ! these are even worse...
<troy_s> vish: LOL. Regression? Never.
<thorwil> vish: what "these"?
<vish> troy_s: nah , the webcam never had proper driver support , had filed a bug. finally  the author contacted and he is working on the traces
<vish> thorwil: webcam drivers
<vish> thorwil: oh , you joined late :)
<vish> i'v tried like 10 different version of the drivers.. kudo to the author though :)
<vish> he has been sending me new ones and I keep saying.. nope didnt work :p
<vish> the webcam authors are amazing! the webcam drivers are closed source and they literally have nothing to work from. so how they get the drivers for Linux is basically they see the windows drivers and they are guessing what each function can be..
<vish> must require a lot of patience.. o.0
<darkmatter> actually, most of them reverse engineer stuff :P
<vish> reverse engineer or forward engineer..... whichever.... it really seems to require a lot of patience ;p
<vish> and guesswork.. ;)
<thorwil> kwwii, vish: finally: http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2010/07/10/ubuntu-mini-remix-logo/  note that i'm using the beta font, but i will make sure to replace it, if the final font will render noticeable different
<troy_s> Greets all.
<thorwil> yo troy_s
<troy_s> thorwil: Greets.
<thorwil> 36°C make it hard to think here
<thorwil> arg
<troy_s> thorwil: CRAP DOES OUR SOFTWARE SUCK
<troy_s> Oops I said that out loud.
<thorwil> troy_s: heh, how was that not a user error? ;)
<troy_s> thorwil: The Pidgin "Oh you are trying to close a tab? Ok let me reopen that for you. Oh you try to shut down that tab window? I'll hang for you. You had better gracefully quit to fix it now before I lock up on you."
<thorwil> oh well, found irc in pidgin so horrible, i don't even think of trying it again
<troy_s> thorwil: It's about the only client that I have seen that keeps windows logged in for IRC (with IM etc.)
<thorwil> besides a few cosmetic fixes, all i'm missing in xchat would some kind of aggregative channel, automatically delivering messages from the channel it currently is at
<thorwil> troy_s: http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2010/07/10/ubuntu-mini-remix-logo/
<thorwil> the ubuntu font "m" bothers me a bit, but when i recently tried to draw a few characters in a similar style, i had to notice that the "m" can be really hard
<troy_s> thorwil: For better or for worse, the likelihood that you could trump Dalton Maag is low.
<troy_s> thorwil: As much as I can't say that I believe that firm to have body copy as a strong point. May have wanted to hire someone that designs newsprint faces.
<troy_s> ;)
<thorwil> troy_s: yeah, but do you see some uneasy leftward movement/lean, or is that just me?
<troy_s> thorwil: Not really. Maybe you are keying on the optical flare out? No clue really.
<troy_s> thorwil: But I can't say I have looked at it as it is a private repository etc.
<troy_s> thorwil: And my desire to become an Ubuntuite is ... well let's say low.
<thorwil> troy_s: heh, your writing is more appropriate from the sidelines :)
<troy_s> thorwil: Well that's one way of looking at it. More irrelevant is how I prefer to coin it.
<troy_s> lol
<troy_s> thorwil: What have you been up to?
<thorwil> troy_s: have been fighting with google app engine and dns. http://www.thorsten-wilms.com/ is supposed to work, but doesn't
<troy_s> thorwil: Uh... maybe give up and move onto more productive adventures? lol.
<thorwil> troy_s: https://thorsten-wilms.appspot.com/ is a glimpse of what is to come. (i'm not happy with that header anymore, will see rework)
<troy_s> thorwil: What do you intend to host there?
<thorwil> troy_s: central aspect is a better portfolio, but long term it should also be a blog and documentation center
<thorwil> my wordpress blog just isn't well suited to show to (potential) clients and a bit of coding might help me retain a little sanity
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-07-11
<vish> kwwii , Cimi__  or anyone: which is the option which controls the menu accelerators color?
<vish> GtkAccelLabel  ???
<Cimi__> no
<Cimi__> vish: it is hardcoded I guess
<vish> Cimi: oh cool, is it done in murrine?  because the bug requesting it in gtk+ was closed.
<vish> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=604315
<ubot2> Gnome bug 604315 in gtk "styling GtkAccelLabel" [Enhancement,Resolved: obsolete]
<darkmatter> coz_: morning and sobering truth http://dawnchapel.com/2010/07/firefox-has-crashed/ ;)
<coz_> darkmatter,  hey guy morning  and  :)
<Cimi> vish: newer murrine releases use a brighter color for accell
<zniavre__> http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/2217/capturedgs.png   > why chromium menus are not good with me?
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-07-05
<etneg> so anyone awake
<etneg> wanna critique a logo?
<etneg> just a pencil concept
<etneg> palhmbs: got a minute?
<etneg> palhmbs: is the offer still open where you can help me with graphics
<etneg> ?
<christopher> Hi all, is there a list of icons (official) for use in artwork?
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-07-06
<thorwil> marcushaslam: hi! what do you mean with "We do have an artwork template which you can adapt."?
<marcushaslam> thorwil: Paul sladen willreply with details
<thorwil> ty
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-07-07
<troy_s> vish: You in?
<palhmbs> just trying Favux's new serial wacom patches on 10.04...
<palhmbs> great thread
<vish> troy_s: hey..
<troy_s> vish: How you doing?
<troy_s> vish: That's some compelling discussion going on in the mailing list there. Wow.
<vish>  yea, i would have had more faith in John if he had behaved well, but meh..
<palhmbs> yippee! - wacom intous2 serial working under 10.04 - thank you so much ubuntu!
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-07-04
<lrcaballero> can any one guide as to were can I send some art-work (Wallpapers) that I made for Ubuntu?
<lrcaballero> besides Ubuntu-Artwork.org
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-07-07
<Great_Danton> Hi!
<Great_Danton> I made one Wallpaper, how can I send it for the next release
<Great_Danton> elky
<Great_Danton> bluebomber
<Great_Danton> anyone
<Great_Danton> ?
<Great_Danton> kwwii?
<Great_Danton> txwikinger2
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-07-08
<Great_Danton> anybody here today?
#ubuntu-artwork 2013-07-03
<danilorahanra> Hello
<danilorahanra> is there sombody
<danilorahanra> ?
<danilorahanra> i have a quistion
<danilorahanra> Hello
<danilorahanra> I have a quistion
#ubuntu-artwork 2013-07-05
<Danilo> Hello
<Danilo> I have some quistion
